# Sticky  The "what did you eat today, and be honest bitches" thread - What did you eat today!



## B3LIAL

*The "what did you eat today, and be honest bitches" thread - What did you eat today!*

So what did you eat today then. No bullshit.

The vest is coming off.

If you ate a fucking pickle I want to know about it.


----------



## B3LIAL

Meal 1 -

Bran flakes and rice milk.

Snack -

Banana and Carrots.

Lunch -

Pasta mixed with vegan mince and tofu

Also an omega 3/6/9 supplement.

Snack -

Pear and apple

Dinner -

Vegan sausage and beans sandwich.

Dates and strawberries.

Drinks -

3 litres of water + a can of diet coke.


----------



## Yamato

B3LIAL said:


> So what did you eat today then. No bullshit.
> 
> The vest is coming off.
> 
> If you ate a fucking pickle I want to know about it.


by day i ate plain old bread , in the evening i had potato's , borcoli and chicken leg .


----------



## Watchtower

Breakfast - Whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce, tuna, olives and cheese. Cucumber on the side.
Lunch - Buckwheat with chicken fillets. Radishes with sour cream on the side.
Dinner - Barley with chicken fillets in coconut milk sauce. Cucumber on the side.
Snack - Milk smoothie with coconut flakes, blackcurrants and stevia.
Drinks - Plenty of water

I use coconut oil for cooking. Vitamin D, omega-3, magnesium+vitamin B6, and rose hip supplements.

Tomorrow - I'm baking a rhubarb pie!


----------



## telepariah

Breakfast - 3 eggs in a tortilla smothered with pork green chile
Snacks - 1 English Muffin with butter, 8 Oreo cookies
Lunch - ham and cheese sandwich, apple, kale carrot, celery, banana oj smoothie
Dinner - steak, parsnip frites, carrot, celery, zucchini, corn compote, ice cream


----------



## Maedalaane

I ate a fucking spicy Italian sandwich from Subway, bitch!


----------



## B3LIAL

Faey said:


> I ate a fucking spicy Italian sandwich from Subway, bitch!


----------



## Mange

I had vegetarian baked beans with cut up hot dogs. I am a child.

Also some coffee.


----------



## Mange

telepariah said:


> Breakfast - 3 eggs in a tortilla smothered with pork green chile
> Snacks - 1 English Muffin with butter, 8 Oreo cookies
> Lunch - ham and cheese sandwich, apple, kale carrot, celery, banana oj smoothie
> Dinner - steak, parsnip frites, carrot, celery, zucchini, corn compote, ice cream


Damn! I want to live this day!


----------



## katemess

Thus far:
- 4 mandarins
- Smoothie (banana, berries, honey, chia seeds, coconut yogurt and coconut milk)
- Chocolate chip muesli bar
- Swedish meatballs


----------



## Catwalk

I haven't eaten yet / not hungry. It is PM time as well. Eating is disgusting. I manage (1) meal a day. 


Doc say(s) I'm healthy, so I do not care.


----------



## Baby Spidey

champorado


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Two pieces of spinach pie and just some bread. I'm not counting the macaroni because I never finished it as it came out terrible.


----------



## BlackDog

Someone hates eating?? That's like saying "I hate pleasure". 

Anyway, today I ate scrambled eggs with kale and avocado. Black coffee. A cup of baby carrots and 1/2 cup cherry tomatoes. More black coffee. A cup of leftover popcorn (with butter and cheddar stuff and it was delicious). And um... another small black coffee. 

Damn it, I wish I had more popcorn.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

BlackDog said:


> Someone hates eating?? That's like saying "I hate pleasure".
> 
> Anyway, today I ate scrambled eggs with kale and avocado. Black coffee. A cup of baby carrots and 1/2 cup cherry tomatoes. More black coffee. A cup of leftover popcorn (with butter and cheddar stuff and it was delicious). And um... another small black coffee.
> 
> Damn it, I wish I had more popcorn.


Religion says you must avoid the lessening of suffering or the increase in pleasure. I think my mom just said something about having sex with my stepfather, I didn't think they could physically do that. I mean, I didn't know old people did that stuff.


----------



## BlackDog

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Religion says you must avoid the lessening of suffering or the increase in pleasure. I think my mom just said something about having sex with my stepfather, I didn't think they could physically do that. I mean, I didn't know old people did that stuff.


Maybe they can but it doesn't increase her pleasure, so it's okay.


----------



## Veggie

Breakfast wrap - scrambled eggs, mushrooms, cheese. An iced soy latte.

Two organic skinny margaritas. A black bean-avocado-feta cheese salad with a little bit of chipotle dressing.

Water. Herbal and fiber pills.

Some Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

BlackDog said:


> Maybe they can but it doesn't increase her pleasure, so it's okay.


It was something very specific with Buddhism.


> Taṇhā (Pāli; Sanskrit: tṛṣṇā, also trishna) is a Buddhist term that literally means "thirst," and is commonly translated as craving or desire. Within Buddhism, taṇhā is defined as the craving to hold on to pleasurable experiences, to be separated from painful or unpleasant experiences, and for neutral experiences or feelings not to decline. The Buddhist tradition identifies taṇhā as a self-centered type of desire that is based in ignorance. This type of desire is contrasted to wholesome types of desire such as the desire to benefit others or to follow the Buddhist path. In the first teaching of the Buddha on the Four Noble Truths, the Buddha identified taṇhā as a principal cause in the arising of dukkha (suffering, anxiety, dissatisfaction). Taṇhā is also identified as the eighth link in the Twelve Links of Dependent Origination.


----------



## dragthewaters

Breakfast: 1 cup Back to Nature chocolate granola, mixed with 1/2 cup raw almonds and walnuts. Our refrigerator got replaced yesterday so we had almost nothing in the house.

Lunch (after going grocery shopping): Amy's Organic mac and cheese, 2 cups arugula, 1 cup strawberries.

Dinner (currently eating): 2 servings spaghetti (the kind with vegetables in it) cooked with 1 serving TVP, 1 tbsp olive oil Earth Balance, a few mushrooms, 1/2 cup roasted garlic tomato sauce, and 1 tbsp nutritional yeast.

Water to drink with all meals. Now that we have a new refrigerator that can actually regulate its temperature properly, I can actually use our Brita pitcher because it won't freeze the water and ruin the filter like the old one.

Not sure what I will have for dessert, maybe just some rooibos tea and 1 tbsp of raw honey (yes I eat honey by itself as a snack lol).

Overall not too bad, definitely a lot of pasta involved, but two of the meals were vegan! So far I have eaten 2044 calories today including 77g of protein.

Oh yeah I also have to take my vitamins. I take the Alive! women's gummy multivitamin, Now Foods iron supplement, and either Deva flaxseed oil or Source Naturals DHA-EPA omega-3s. All of these are gelatin-free vitamins.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Since it's breakfast time, I ate a bowl of rice with mixed vegetables (cauliflower/ spinach/ carrot) , and cod fish. As for water, I drink a cup of green tea.


----------



## soop

Volcano rice kidney beans black beans avocado tomato olive oil with a cup of green tea

Rock cod kimchi banana with a cup of chicken bone broth 

Edamame pasta (24 g of protein per serving in this stuff its crazy) tomatoes mushrooms basil garlic onion tomato sauce with a glass of red wine


I also take a multi vitamin, d3, fish oil, glutamine, magnesium citrate, bcaas and creatine daily and drink about a gallon of water.

I had some chocolate ripple before bed.

2300 calories.


----------



## tofuscrambler

Today I had barbecue cauliflower wings, two packets of lemongrass ginger instant ramen, four small vegan rugelach cookies and a salted caramel almond milk coffee, and a serving of red bean rosemary soup. 

Not necessarily the healthiest day ever but that's okay sometimes.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Breakfast: Soy Mocha coffee and small Match Green Tea ball

Lunch: Vegetarian Udon (But with rice noodles instead)

Dinner: Mashed potatoes and vegetables with a bit of hummus

And probably will end the day with another cup of coffee.


----------



## B3LIAL

5 wheetabix for breakfast 

Vegetable soup with Tofu

Just about to have my typical Vegan Milkshake. Chocolate milk with almonds and frozen bananas.

Tonight I shall have Pasta with Vegan "meat" balls. 

Snacks - Orange, 2 apples, grapes, carrot sticks. Cashews.


----------



## bridmaga

Coffee with coconut milk in the morning.

Rice with cauliflower for lunch.

I plan on making caldo de mariscos with crusty artisan bread for dinner.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Some salmon tartiflette and a ton of muscat and chasselas grape. And a magnum strawberry white. I will eventually eat more tartiflette and grape until tomorrow, where I'll eat more grape and FSM knows what until I buy more grape.


----------



## Simpson17866

I reheated a bowl of leftover veggie soup for breakfast, snacked on a fun-size bag of peanut M&Ms, and made a bowl of blueberry oatmeal with raisin and peanut for lunch. Thinking about burritos and pasta for dinner.


----------



## Aarya

Hard boiled quail eggs with locally produced cheese, lemon and some olive oil; potato chips with chilly flavor; a pear; lunch coming, probably the trout left over night in some lemon, olive oil, salt, pepper and oregano that's going to get in the special pan.


----------



## Vivid Melody

I went to Pita Pit and ordered a pita with falafel, shredded lettuce, onions, tomatoes, mushrooms, seasonings and oil and vinegar. Had a few Sour Cream & Onion chips with it as well.

I also nibbled on a few of these Raspberry Chia Kind Bars but don't like them that much. 

Beverages = Water and unsweetend tea.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Breakfast: Skipped, really need to develop habit of having breakfast.
Lunch: Local Co-op had a Duck & Salad Bowl at a reduced price so grabbed this and had 2 hard boiled eggs.
Dinner: 2 Pork Chops, Broccoli and Peas (Plenty of) all covered in a sauce consisting of Lentils, tomato and chia seeds


----------



## shameless

I had a low cal low carb under 200 calorie breakfast meal

I had 5 carrots, 2 pickles

I had another low cal low carb under 200 hundred calories meal for lunch

I had 2 glasses of low cal cranberry 

4 Bottles of Diet Green Tea

I had a low cal low carb meal for supper. 

FUCK I am so hungry I want a burger. Ok so clearly I am on a weight loss plan. I have some goals in mind which I intend to make. Certainly tend to usually have a 2000 calorie diet and maintain quite well. Which is why I just decided to cut my calories down and shed the weight I have wanted to for a while and then go back to 2000 calorie diet once desired weight is met. I always exercise but I have been more rigorous about it lately. Part of the problem is that I justify shitty eating with that I exercise so trying to be strict with myself til I hit my goals. 

Ugh I am hungry. Ok snack time, Pickle (no cal).


----------



## B3LIAL

Sensational said:


> I had a low cal low carb under 200 calorie breakfast meal
> 
> I had 5 carrots, 2 pickles
> 
> I had another low cal low carb under 200 hundred calories meal for lunch
> 
> I had 2 glasses of low cal cranberry
> 
> 4 Bottles of Diet Green Tea
> 
> I had a low cal low carb meal for supper.
> 
> FUCK I am so hungry I want a burger. Ok so clearly I am on a weight loss plan. I have some goals in mind which I intend to make. Certainly tend to usually have a 2000 calorie diet and maintain quite well. Which is why I just decided to cut my calories down and shed the weight I have wanted to for a while and then go back to 2000 calorie diet once desired weight is met. I always exercise but I have been more rigorous about it lately. Part of the problem is that I justify shitty eating with that I exercise so trying to be strict with myself til I hit my goals.
> 
> Ugh I am hungry. Ok snack time, Pickle (no cal).


Not going to steamroll you but..

Can you please explain why you are on low carb? I've never understood this low fat/high carb vs high fat/low carb craze.

Low fat can negatively effect hormones, low carb can leave you feeling low on energy. 

If you're hungry, you're doing it wrong. Some people think that you're just bound to feel hungry while losing weight but this is not the case. In fact, it's very bad to just accept it and not do anything about it. It means your body wants energy and nutrients.

What you need to do is eat foods that are nutrient dense and will satisfy you on less.

Eat foods higher in fiber. And also don't avoid carbs. Don't listen to those retarded health magazines that demonize fats or carbs.

You need complex carbs and fiber in your diet if you want to feel satisfied on less. And you also need healthy fats.

*Diet plan for losing weight without feeling hungry.*

While I was losing weight I ate this -

70-80g of Oats with cashew milk. Nothing fills me up quicker than oats. Fiber, complex carbs. 300 cals

Banana - 80 cals 

Scrambled Tofu mixed with spinach/lettuce. Proteins and healthy carbs. Loads of vitamins. 400 calories

Orange - 70 cals

Bran Pasta with a sauce (Tomatoes, garlic, seasoning) with 3 Vegan sausages mixed in. - 450 calories

Carrot stick - 50 calories.

Workout 30 mins high intensity - burned 300 caories.

Scrambled Tofu and handful of cashews - 400 calories as a post workout high fat/protein meal.

Cals consumed - 1750, burned 300. Total 1450. Calories deficit of about 400 calories and still felt full.

On the days I wasn't working out I cut out the extra Tofu portion and just had cashews. Meaning the deficit stayed the same.

I never felt hungry on this!!!


----------



## Doll

So far, nothing, but getting ready for some sushi. <3


----------



## shameless

B3LIAL said:


> Not going to steamroll you but..
> 
> Can you please explain why you are on low carb? I've never understood this low fat/high carb vs high fat/low carb craze.
> 
> Low fat can negatively effect hormones, low carb can leave you feeling low on energy.
> 
> If you're hungry, you're doing it wrong. Some people think that you're just bound to feel hungry while losing weight but this is not the case. In fact, it's very bad to just accept it and not do anything about it. It means your body wants energy and nutrients.
> 
> What you need to do is eat foods that are nutrient dense and will satisfy you on less.
> 
> Eat foods higher in fiber. And also don't avoid carbs. Don't listen to those retarded health magazines that demonize fats or carbs.
> 
> You need complex carbs and fiber in your diet if you want to feel satisfied on less. And you also need healthy fats.
> 
> *Diet plan for losing weight without feeling hungry.*
> 
> While I was losing weight I ate this -
> 
> 70-80g of Oats with cashew milk. Nothing fills me up quicker than oats. Fiber, complex carbs. 300 cals
> 
> Banana - 80 cals
> 
> Scrambled Tofu mixed with spinach/lettuce. Proteins and healthy carbs. Loads of vitamins. 400 calories
> 
> Orange - 70 cals
> 
> Bran Pasta with a sauce (Tomatoes, garlic, seasoning) with 3 Vegan sausages mixed in. - 450 calories
> 
> Carrot stick - 50 calories.
> 
> Workout 30 mins high intensity - burned 300 caories.
> 
> Scrambled Tofu and handful of cashews - 400 calories as a post workout high fat/protein meal.
> 
> Cals consumed - 1750, burned 300. Total 1450. Calories deficit of about 400 calories and still felt full.
> 
> On the days I wasn't working out I cut out the extra Tofu portion and just had cashews. Meaning the deficit stayed the same.
> 
> I never felt hungry on this!!!


I am not entirely on low carb yesterday I just happened to more successful. 

Because my doctor put my dauhter on it, and I am trying make it fun for her. And yes there is a real reason why she had an inhaler which had steroids in it and tho it helped her breathing it also gave her a predisposition to cushings and pre diabetes symtoms so this is recommended diet for my daughter specifically. I just decided to get on board to help her. Not going to have carbs in front of her. I do not believ in preaching by leading by example. Yes this really is what has been recommended to her to get metabolism jump started. Myself is sneaking some carbs on side when she is not around because yes I know you need specifically unprocesed carbs. I have always avoided heavily processed carbs tho in our diet anyways. She needs results and fast so she does not end up with diabetes. Its a very real side effect from steroids in her case. I am just trying to practice what I am preaching. Its a temp fix I will introduce more carbs back after she is doing better. But not no, carbs, low carbs. I encourage fruits which are carbs. But yes this actually was recommended by a doctor for my daughter because of the side effect of the steroids. Not no carb just very low. But in order to jumpstart results on someone with no metabolism its got to be strict. Myself does not require this. I left that out because my post was just more about what I had eaten. But yes that is the underlined reasoning. Yes I trust my doctor especially haven worked closely in the field next to diabetes both high and low bs, and being the previous nutrition supervisor and activity supervisor in assisted living I am quite realistic and knowledgeable to know how to do it both to lower blood sugar and raise depending on the person. And how to incorporate exercise. I can see why you questioned it tho because in a normal metabolism your right it is not recommended. I am willing to suck it up (when my daughter is around and I can be strict with myself, for her benefit she has to feel it is low pressure and what better way then that just to be what I am doing as well). I am not sweating my kid out and over working her. She just has to do the treadmill 30 minutes and then I keep working out and tell her she can stop or keep going she chooses to keep going because I am. I have approached this very cautiously verbally but aggressively as far as solving the problem.

Oops on all the typos to busy as of now to re edit


----------



## Solaris9

McDonald's. 10000000000 calories
Cranberry juice & some cereals.

I seriously pity myself. xD


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Breakfast: coffee 
lunch: 1 spicy chicken pizza slice, 2 slices of garlic bread, chocolate sundae 
dinner: enchilada with rice 
midnight snack: porridge and coffee


----------



## Max

This is why you're all so grumpy and tired xD You're all vegans/ vegetarians eating all that soy. And counting your calories too. 

Yesterday:
-Cereal (tropical museli) (breakfast)
-Coffee and Toffee Muffin (for break)
-A KFC wrap, small popcorn chicken and small fries (lunch)
-Some chilli chicken bits, fried rice, duck and orange sauce and prawn crackers (dinner)

Today:
-Cereal (same as yesterday) (breakfast)
-Plan to finish that orance duck (lunch)
-Honey Oat bicsuit (snack)
- ???? ?? (Something homecooked, probably) (dinner).


----------



## pwowq

Last two days I ate lots of cake. I ate lots of cake today. Throwing away free cake at work is such a waste. 

Nice colleagues, they encourage me too. _Unlike us you CAN enjoy it!_


----------



## Angina Jolie

Not the healthiest day, but yummy

Breakfast:
2 slices of white bread with butterfish on top
Half of a melon
Bag of chips

Lunch:
Rice with chicken in honey sauce and cheese/tomato salad
a bit of desert that I didn't finish cuz it was too sweet
Berry tea

Dinner: 
A piece of pastry
3 apples

I want something more so I might make me some shrimps cooked in oil and garlic.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Skipped Breakfast
Lunch: Beef Lo Mein
(Early) Dinner:Rice, Stew Chicken, lentil peas, potato salad, veggies


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Guess I will post for once.

Breakfast (9:30AM): 3 eggs (with yolks, they aren't as bad for ya as people like to think), Bacon (I cooked the eggs in the bacon grease instead of using artificial/processed butter/oil), Fresh Green Pepper, onions and mushrooms (all three uncooked, just chopped and sprinkled on top of the eggs)

Lunch (1:30PM): Chunk tuna, Sardines in water (no/low sodium), an Apple

Pre-workout meal (3:00PM): Peanut Butter and Banana sandwich using lightly toasted seeded whole-grain rye bread. Water with my tailored pre-workout formula in it (So creatine powder, BCAA powder supplement, plus 500mg Niacin tablet ground up, plus 200mg caffiene tablet ground up. Drank this at 3:30, started working out at 4PM)

Post-Workout meal (6:30PM): Protein shake (Casien supplement 40grams worth, made with strawberries, blackberries and blueberries + water)

Dinner (8PM) : 2 bowls of self-made chili (didn't use canned anything, had to soak the beans, meat directly from butchers, chopped up the tomato and onion fresh, added some ghost pepper and a bit of Carolina Reaper extract)

I will probably eat another snack at 11PM.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Pasta mushrooms lardons grape nougat pea/carrots soup apple tart.


----------



## Mange

i dont think i ate anything earlier, but i had two energy drinks today and just ate some spaghetti. *is the picture of health*


----------



## Catwalk

Lasagna for breakfast; Caesar Salad -- juiced green vegetables -- vegetable thins + crackers / seafood salad -- pasta / shrimp ... An oreo Klondike bar. Maybe (2). I would've drunk water; but I am depriving myself as I am sick of urinating every 30 minutes; so I just drunk green juice.


----------



## Eset

- 1 Bag of Walkers Sensations; Thai Sweet Chilli
- 1 Bottle of Pepsi max
- Chicken and mayonnaise sandwich
- 2 Cans of Monster Energy; 1 Ripper & 1 Khaos 
- 3 Chicken Fajita wraps
- Several cups of tea
- 3 Cherry bakewell tarts


----------



## Chompy

Lemon Butter Toast
Cheese Sandwhich
Apple
Tea (food?)


----------



## Eset

- 1 Pork pie
- 1 Cherry bakewell tart
- Several cups of tea
- Chicken curry


----------



## bridmaga

Coffee with eggs/toast
Black beans with pico de gallo and sour cream
Pulled pork sheppard's pie


----------



## Acrylic

Catwalk said:


> I would've drunk water


:whoa:

Catwalk, you... how could you... you made a grammatical error! And not just any error... but one as glaring as this :confused2: lol

Surely you know that 'drunk' is the state one is in after imbibing in alcohol, and 'drank' is the past participle of 'drink' you were looking for.

A glaring error marring the otherwise sleek, metallic burnish on the contours of the body of the experimental being known as Catwalk.


----------



## Catwalk

Despotic Ocelot said:


> :whoa:
> 
> Catwalk, you... how could you... you made a grammatical error! And not just any error... but one as glaring as this :confused2: lol
> 
> Surely you know that 'drunk' is the state one is in after imbibing in alcohol, and 'drank' is the past participle of 'drink' you were looking for.


_Perhaps_.. I was *drunk* while typing it. :bwink:


----------



## Aladdin Sane

spaghetti (wholehweat, ok??) and vanilla ice cream for dinner

skipped breakfast and lunch


----------



## Eset

- 1 Bag of Walkers Sensations; Thai Sweet Chilli
- 1 Bottle of Pepsi max
- Tuna and mayonnaise sandwich
- Chip sandwich (butty)
- Several cans of Pepsi


----------



## Chompy

Lemon toast
Tea
Vegetable Gyoza


----------



## Eset

- 2 cans of Pepsi
- 1 can of Old Jamaica ginger beer
- Stir-fry
- 1 Cheese and onion pasty
- 2 cups of tea
- 1 Cherry bakewell tart


----------



## B3LIAL

120g of oats with golden syrup

Tofu on toast with 2 bananas

100g serving of black bean pasta with tomato sauce

Now eating a smoothie of - apple, grapes and strawberries

An Orange on the side.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Granola with full cream milk
Banana
Apple
Plantain Chips
Chicken Lo Mein


----------



## JayShambles

Large Big Mac meal with mc chicken paddies in the Big Mac.

Thai chicken salad.

Zinger burger meal box kfc

Olive bread with raw butter and blue cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf

Bowl of Rice Crispies w/ 2% Milk

Ham & Cheese Omelet with Green Bell Pepper

Gluten-Free Toast

Hashbrowns


----------



## School

Half a bag of First Price Partymix and some chocolate. 

I plan to eat some hot dogs, finish the bag of Partymix, and then maybe eat a few slices of bread with Nugatti (almost like Nutella, but better).


----------



## Miharu

Breakfast: none
Lunch: torikatsu
Snack: toblerone
Dinner: ....torikatsu

Right now, I'm having coffee.

Damn. Thank you, I really need to sort myself out.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Breakfast
Heated up some tinned spaghetti (not spaghetti bolognese, I mean the Heinz kind of spaghetti) on two pieces of buttered toast, with salt and pepper.
Took my medication with my food.

Had some water

Lunch - Assorted Sushi slices/bites, Salmon, Tuna, Egg, an Inari, cooked tuna sushi, California sushi, and one with avocado, with a little bit of pickled ginger, wasabi and soy sauce.

At work, this guy gave me his fizzy drink he didn't want, I didn't drink all of it though. I also had a few cups of water.

Dinner, which I had an hour ago... A cold Milo (malted powder stuff and you just pour cold milk over it, or you can make a hot drink)... Lol. I didn't want the chicken wings that were in the fridge, and I couldn't be bothered cooking, too late at night. Also, haven't done the grocery shopping so there's not much food (that would go together).


That's it, and here I am now, in bed.


----------



## bremen

I still haven't eaten, and I'm dead hungry.


----------



## JayShambles

I ate red wine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ride

Breakfast - Nothing, I hate breakfast...it's so damn boring

Lunch - Spaghetti Carbonara

Dinner - Some more carbonara lol


----------



## leictreon

Lunch: pasta and gravy
Dinner: _arepas_


----------



## bridmaga

Toast with jam and coffee
Veggie sandwich 
Chicken, roasted artichoke and garic rice


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Rice, noodles, chicken, beef, chow mein

Bag of microwave popcorn (butter)

Fruit Punch with wheat-grass


----------



## Penny

can of sliced peaches in juice and a very small bowl of granola with almond milk for breakfast and coffee
for lunch some cauliflower curry and a cream cheese and olive rollup (rolled up in a low carb tortilla)
a veggie soy crumble with taco seasoning, chopped tomato, and mozzarella quesadilla for dinner
a very small bowl of peanut butter cup ice cream with whipped cream ( actually a dinner appetizer)
(munchies today)


----------



## bridmaga

Coffee and toast
Chicken soup with veggies
I'm probably going to make baked chicken with roasted potatoes and cabbage for dinner.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Mushroom and Leek Soup with a handful of Lentils
Chicken Soup with A handful of Lentils
Some other soup

Brown Rice and Wild Rice with some Mackeral.

Protein Shake to come in a bit with added Macca Powder.

Also had 1 can of cola and 4 litres of distilled water.


----------



## CHLOELILI

I made an apple pie with but cream on it.


----------



## toasteater

Donuts and cheap wine

I don't really distinguish between meals anymore


----------



## toasteater

CHLOELILI said:


> I made an apple pie with but cream on it.



mmmmmmmmm...
butt cream


----------



## telepariah

Chorizo, egg, and chile tacos

Kale, banana, carrot, celery smoothie

Apple

Tortilla chips

Ham and cheese on a baguette

Mabo Tofu on rice

too many cookies


----------



## Wisteria

This morning: Buttered Toast
...
I haven't eaten anything but space raiders. I'm gonna have lunch now...


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Protein Shake (water not milk) with Macca Powder for Breakfeast.
Tomatoe, Red, Yellow Pepper and pasta in a tomatoe Salsa Sauce.
Brown Rice, 2 Handfuls Brown Lentils, Peas, WHite fish and various spices and herbs.

Then to drink, 4 litres of water.


----------



## Parrot

I ate like a big fat piggy because it's Thanksgiving!




Also, I'm drunk, now :drunk:


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Scrambles eggs with pea's and baby spinach and natural yoghourt
Pan fried zucchini, roasted pumpkin
Banana and peanut butter for a snack
6 glasses of filtered water
Hot chocolate (no sugar, unsweetened cocoa) with tbsp coconut oil - it's tastier than it sounds.


----------



## Ninjaws

Morning/Afternoon (hey, it's Sunday): 4 croissants (ham/cheese), 2 kiwis, 1 pear.
Evening: 2 Italian buns (chickenbreast, cheese and cucumber), 2 kiwis, 1 pear.


----------



## Empathia

Meatless hamburger
Meatless Tikka Masala with naan-bread and chutney
Chocolate


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Pan-fried zucchini, lamb steak
Cucumber, corn on the cob
Filtered water
Hot chocolate with coconut oil


----------



## Sylarz

Yesterday

Wheetbix with raw sugar and water
Bowl of pasta, just pasta.
1 chicken breast with vegetables

Get skinny of die trying.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Breakfast - 4 pieces of bacon, 1 sausage, 1 piece of raisin bread.
Lunch - nada
Dinner - 3 chicken nuggets, couple tator tots because I was getting cranky waiting for the actual dinner to cook. + a bowl of beef stew.

and too much coffee

ps. i'm not on a diet


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Breakfast - steamed broccoli, mushrooms sauted in butter & 2 eggs
Lunch - roast pumpkin, cucumber, & lamb salad
Dinner - steamed corn on the cob, lamb with tomato, peas and cucumber
Beverage - hot chocolate with coconut oil


----------



## Electra

Honestly? Nothing. And it is like....lets see...10.40 in the morning/day. I don't feel hungry.
But I study to become a chef and when someone critize my food I become hurt and loose my apetite.


----------



## Mange

Ramen and some horrible sugary children's cereal (with soy milk) that made me ill. Idk if it was the sugar or the gluten but honestly I felt like vomiting since I ate it earlier this afternoon.


----------



## eterea

Lemon donut, Coffee, Diet Coke and Ice Cream


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Sauted zucchini, tomato and 2 eggs
Oven roasted potato chips & corn cobs
Natural unsweetened yoghurt
Steamed chicken drumsticks, roast pumpkin & peas


----------



## telepariah

Sausage, egg, and green chile tacos
Kale smoothie
2 Oreo cookies
1 oatmeal cookie
salmon onigiri
carrots and celery with peanut butter
apple
grilled chicken thighs and vegetables with couscous.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Yesterday

- Steamed broccoli, chicken legs, tomato, rice crisps with cottage cheese and gerkin, rice crisps with sardines, lemon juice, olive oil. Fresh whole apple. Cafe latte. 

Today

- 3 fried eggs & cottage cheese with tomato on rice crisps
- Protein shake with mixed berries, natural yoghurt, milk, rice protein, coconut cream, cocoa. x 2
- Quinoa chicken salad (quinoa, steamed chicken, cucumber, tomato, seasoned with olive oil, sea salt and lemon juice).
- Hot chocolate unsweetened with coconut oil x 2
- Lamb steak with quinoa, peas, zucchini, cucumber seasoned with olive oil and lemon juice.


----------



## Tsubaki

Okay, sooo I had

Breakfast:
two pieces of gingerbread (I made my own little christmas calendar with gingerbread)
Three homemade cookies
Pumpkin pancakes with a little bit of maple syrup and some nuts

Lunch:
Pumpkin soup with Quinoa
half a pomegrenade
an apple

Dinner:
One leftover pancake
two apples
one tangerine
a handful of nuts
a little bit of leftover quinoa fried with ginger, mushrooms and walnuts

...and with all of that about 5 liters of fluid today


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Setrleua said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Wheetbix with raw sugar and water
> Bowl of pasta, just pasta.
> 1 chicken breast with vegetables
> 
> Get skinny of die trying.


You'll drop fat faster if you eat more vegetables and protein. Grain carb meals generally are higher in calories than and vegetable and meat meal. If you ate 150gms of pasta with nothing else thats about 200 calories. Skinless chicken 100gms and 100gms of broccoli is only 150 calories combined for more food volume and higher nutritional value. Just sayin...

*Yesterday*

Choc-berry protein shake x2 (milk, rice & pea protein, coconut cream, natural yoghourt, mixed berries, unsweetened cocoa)
3 fried eggs with cottage cheese on rice crisps
Lamb steak, cucumber & tomato salad dressed with olive oil and lemon juice.
Unsweetened hot chocolate with coconut oil

*Today*

Steamed broccoli, tomato, dollop of natural usweetened yoghourt, 3 fried eggs
Unsweetened hot choc
Choc berry protein shake
Steamed chicken, peas, quinoa, tomato, pumpkin salad dressed with unsweetened natural yoghourt


----------



## Sylarz

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> You'll drop fat faster if you eat more vegetables and protein. Grain carb meals generally are higher in calories than and vegetable and meat meal. If you ate 150gms of pasta with nothing else thats about 200 calories. Skinless chicken 100gms and 100gms of broccoli is only 150 calories combined for more food volume and higher nutritional value. Just sayin...
> 
> *Yesterday*
> 
> Choc-berry protein shake x2 (milk, rice & pea protein, coconut cream, natural yoghourt, mixed berries, unsweetened cocoa)
> 3 fried eggs with cottage cheese on rice crisps
> Lamb steak, cucumber & tomato salad dressed with olive oil and lemon juice.
> Unsweetened hot chocolate with coconut oil
> 
> *Today*
> 
> Steamed broccoli, tomato, dollop of natural usweetened yoghourt, 3 fried eggs
> Unsweetened hot choc


Since total calories is what matters, if you calculate the calories I ate, and you take in to consideration my caloric expenditure as a 6'3 man, I don't think I'd want to lose weight any faster. (450 + 700 + 450 + 100 = 1700 calories. My _BMR_ is 2100.)

I prefer to get my calories from carbs, and you can simply eat less of a food to lower its calories ;P It's odd you'd find issue with my food choices' calories when your food choices are calorically dense and higher in fat: steak, coconut oil, coconut cream, olive oil, eggs, cheese, yogurt are high fat and much more calorically dense than carbohydrate foods like pasta, etc.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Setrleua said:


> Total calories is all that matters, an dI prefer high carb, and you can simply eat less of a food to lower its calories ;P Furthermore carbs are lower caloric density than fat. It's odd you'd find issue with my food choices' calories when your food choices are calorically dense and higher in fat: steak, coconut oil, coconut cream, olive oil, eggs, cheese, yogurt are high fat and much more calorically dense than pasta, etc.


I have no issue with your food choices nor with eating high carb. I eat plenty of carbs myself. If you're happy eating plain pasta for a meal so be it. It was the skinny or die comment I was mainly responding to because that doesnt sound like someone enjoying a meal. So I decided to point out there are other choices except tiny portions as a way to eat fewer calories. Up to you though. 

I prefer variety and like getting lots of vegetables in my diet because I like how they taste and the nutrition they provide. And yes I do eat quite a lot of different fats although the quantity isn't that great. My body seems to work well on it. Likewise I have a moderately high calorie diet because I exercise a lot and need it. I'm not aiming for weight loss. :happy:


----------



## ConcettaParsons

I had salmon and egg. I'm maintaining diet all these days. So I thought of ordering a pizza online. It's been 6 months I started dieting and I haven't had a pizza all these days. So I ordered feast pizza online. Enjoyed each bit of it. Now I only a single fear. I've been controlling my thoughts about pizza all these days. Now as I had one, I should not start having this everyday. I am aiming for weight loss.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

First meal: Vegan lentil kofta in a sandwich -GF bread- (tomato, hummus, tomato sauce, lettuce) with coffee 
Snack: One piece of hummus on toast (GF Bread) and tea; Lemonade Icy Pole
Second meal: Rice and GF, Vegan microwaveable burrito with hummus and salad
Snack 2: Bag of popcorn and coffee


----------



## Wiz

*Breakfast: *
Smoothie
Big glass of milk
Two slices of bread – one with peanut butter and one with liver (gotsta get dem proteins).

*Lunch:*
Three yoghurts
Some almonds
One mandarine

*Dinner:*
Chicken
Slow cooked rice (slow carbs ftw)

*Evening:*
Smoothie
Big glass of milk
Two slices of bread with nutella 
Carrot


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Breakfast - mashed pumpkin, peas, natural yoghourt, poached eggs, cafe latte
Lunch - poached chicken, quinoa, cucumber, tomato, peas with yoghourt dressing


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Breakfast - chocolate protein smoothie
Lunch - steamed brocolli, tomato, poached eggs with natural yoghourt
Dinner - fried quinoa with Eggs, peas tomato, cucumber


----------



## Penny

i ate a cherry yogurt with whipped cream and sliced almonds for breakfast


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Breakfast - chocolate protein shake, steamed broccoli, poached eggs


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Yesterday - ate a whole lot more but cant edit the original post anymore. Amounted to a total of 2194 calories which is a 247 calorie deficit given my exercise level that day. Rest of the days food included, two poached eggs on broccoli, 2 bananas on rice crisps, another ptotein smoothie, chicken bolognese sauce on steamed pumpkin. Zucchini and broccoli. 

*Today*

Protein shake with chocolate, raspberries and banana
Chicken bolognese sauce on steamed zucchini and peas
2 poached eggs, cottage cheese, tomato, on rice crisps
Apple slices with cottage cheese
Rice crisps with eggplant dip and tomato
Chicken bolognese sauce on quinoa and peas


----------



## Vast Silence

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Yesterday
> 
> - Steamed broccoli, chicken legs, tomato, rice crisps with cottage cheese and gerkin, rice crisps with sardines, lemon juice, olive oil. Fresh whole apple. Cafe latte.
> 
> Today
> 
> - 3 fried eggs & cottage cheese with tomato on rice crisps
> - Protein shake with mixed berries, natural yoghurt, milk, rice protein, coconut cream, cocoa. x 2
> - Quinoa chicken salad (quinoa, steamed chicken, cucumber, tomato, seasoned with olive oil, sea salt and lemon juice).
> - Hot chocolate unsweetened with coconut oil x 2
> - Lamb steak with quinoa, peas, zucchini, cucumber seasoned with olive oil and lemon juice.


wow... omaigad you're making my mouth water. Did you cook all that up? :O

I made oven baked pasta with ground beef, diced tomatoes, and lots of Parmesan cheese.


----------



## MetaphysicalOne

Oat Bran Hot Cereal with half a tbsp of butter and 1 tbsp of local honey. Coffee with a bit of 2% milk (2 cups).

A grilled chicken sandwich with honey mustard, onions, tomato, and lettuce on brioche. French fries (face palm!). Unsweet tea.

2 pieces of Lindor dark chocolate.

Tonight should definitely be salad or fish and veggies  But will it be...?


----------



## hailfire

1/4 of a "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon" burger that I didn't finish yesterday from The Works. I should probably eat more.


----------



## DanielLee555

Coffee
cheese
lavash


----------



## Privy

2 links of sausage

6 peanut MMs

half a stuffed bread 

and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## crazitaco

Sweet Tea, a salad [with tomatoes, cheddar, bacon, carrots, cabbage, ranch dressing, smoked chicken], a bag of popcorn, 3 pan de polvo cookies, can of dr. pepper, half a package of ritz crackers


----------



## Na2Cr2O7

Sushi!


----------



## Introvertia

I had one big, shapeless and two medium sized, deformed homemade gingerbread moomin cookies with cheese on top and a huge cup of coffee for breakfast. I also now feel a little sick because the cheese didn't fit gingerbread at all, but I was too curious to not test the combo.


----------



## crazitaco

Introvertia said:


> I had one big, shapeless and two medium sized, deformed homemade gingerbread moomin cookies with cheese on top and a huge cup of coffee for breakfast. I also now feel a little sick because the cheese didn't fit gingerbread at all, but I was too curious to not test the combo.


Gingerbread and cheese strangely sounds _delicious. :blushed:
_Reminds me of the capirotada my uncle makes around easter. Capirotada is a mexican bread pudding that often combines bread, pecans, apple, raisins, spices such as cinnamon, cloves, cheese all into a warm gooey dessert. Just thinking about it makes my mouth water. The cheese somehow makes it all work.


----------



## atamagasuita

French fries 🍟


----------



## leictreon

Lunch: lasagna. It was good.

Dinner: fried rice.

Also cake, it was my sis birthday!


----------



## Hiraeth

Oatmeal (oats, rice milk with cocoa, cinnamon, apple and coconut flakes), mushroom soup, hummus with whole wheat bread and olives. One coconut yogurt and one blueberry soy yogurt.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Cinnamon Rolls and coffee. 
Not a good start to the day, but I have salmon and broccoli planned for lunch.


----------



## Majority

1 grape with pith, 2 oranges with pithy, and 2 clementine blended together with two scoops of strawberry-rom sorbet. 

1 cucumber, 1 red paprika, a salad mix and some kale blended with water and squeezed through a strainer for the juice. 

Currently, I'm delving into about two cups of cooked black-eyed beans(peas?). 

A mouth-full of water. 

That's it!


----------



## atamagasuita

Some yogurt


----------



## lavendersnow

Homemade spinach and apple smoothie
Homemade pasta
Broccoli
Banana
Green tea


----------



## pwowq

A lot of ginger biscuits.


----------



## Queen of Cups

A protein shake
Chicken curry
Angel food cake
Brownies
Fireball fudge
Egg roll wraps with rice noodles
Coffee with caramel Irish creme

Too dang much


----------



## Miharu

*Breakfast: *







Tuna and Rice
Water

*Lunch:*













Bibimbap
Iced Tea

*Snack:*













Shredded Corn
Red Milk Tea


For dinner, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Sylarz

2 cups of rice (by dry volume)
1 jar of pesto
2 cups of hot chocolate
1 chicken breast, whole, plain.
1 cup of mixed vegetables.

Life is weird, man.


----------



## Veggie

Yesterday. But.

- Small Caesar salad
- Ahi tartare
- 420 pale ale
- Pinot Grigio


----------



## Queen of Cups

So far coffee and a protein shake. 
I'm making pho tonight, so lunch will be light maybe a salad. And I've got fresh peaches and homemade whipped cream.


----------



## Veggie

- Scrambled eggs with lox, provolone cheese, mushrooms, peppers
- Two pieces of wheat toast with butter
- Cottage cheese
- Little bit of pineapple juice
- Lots of water


----------



## caity811

- Mini wheat cereal (woke up at noon so this was my breakfast and lunch lmao)
- Twizzlers
- Pretzels
- 4 slices of toasted raisin bread with butter
- Egg salad sandwich


----------



## bleghc

- like a pound of watermelon, probs 
- carrot cake w/ out the frosting (so carrot bread?? i guess)
- a shitty tuna sandwich, shitty bc i didn't have any mayo so i attempted to use a mixture of plain greek yogurt (which tasted vaguely of strawberries bc it came from an unmixed flavored chobani container), sriracha, mustard, and paprika. i also added red cabbage and celery bc gotta get those veggies somewhere, right? 
- a bit >1/4 cup of peanut butter halo top ice-cream (these ARE godly for low-cal ice-cream, weird feel on the tongue @*SOM*e points and can literally cause a shitstorm if you eat a ton in one sitting but i love it anyway)


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Breakfast: 4 slices of white toast with Becel; spring water.

Dinner: KFC potato salad; KFC strawberry cheesecake; Second Cup coffee.

Snack: Blue Diamond Almond Breeze.

Supper: going to have KD.


----------



## Fumetsu

Half of a taco bell bean burrito from last night. Hey, we just moved. We have no food.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Cheeseburger sliders


----------



## Allyrah

Bean sprouts and garlic sprouts mixed with two scrambled eggs, topped with chia seeds and some spices. 

A slice of spelt bread with tahini and sauerkraut.


----------



## Monadnock

cooked myself 2 strips bacon, 2 sunny side up eggs, hashed browns. had that with red grapes, cup of coffee with cinammon-flavored cream, and lots and lots of water.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Miharu said:


> *Breakfast: *
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692810&d=1499329032"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Tuna and Rice
> Water
> 
> *Lunch:*
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692818&d=1499329101"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Bibimbap
> Iced Tea
> 
> *Snack:*
> [iurl="http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692842&d=1499329216"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Shredded Corn
> Red Milk Tea
> 
> 
> For dinner, I'm not sure yet.


Are you Korean?


----------



## shazam

Banana.
Two ham and cheese sandwiches. 
Peanuts.
Pizza and spicy potato wedges.

Definitely not my best day, but I want to sleep tonight.


----------



## Inveniet

2 x toast
1 pear
1 chocolate
1/2 bag of potato chips
2 cups of tea
Random drinks of water

it is soon time for bed


----------



## crazitaco

Since I woke up very late today I ate no actual meals. Nothing but atrociously unhealthy snacks.
A cookie dough/pudding parfait, a bag of popcorn, and a guacamole snack pack with fried tortilla roll/chips. Also a vitamin water.


----------



## bleghc

half of a plain bagel w/ peanut butter and three strawberries to finish them off. #til i hate strawberries!!! not that i haven't tried them before but never really by themselves. doesn't taste as sweet as the word sounds. it's sickeningly tart. :/


----------



## crazitaco

blehBLEH said:


> i hate strawberries!!! not that i haven't tried them before but never really by themselves. doesn't taste as sweet as the word sounds. it's sickeningly tart. :/


 Strawberries aren't actually supposed to be so tart, but they become that way with commercial farming. Sounds like you got some really low quality ones, those are the worst!


----------



## Queen of Cups

Coffee
Protein shake
2 slices of white spinach pizza


----------



## Queen of Cups

crazitaco said:


> Strawberries aren't actually supposed to be so tart, but they become that way with commercial farming. Sounds like you got some really low quality ones, those are the worst!


This is very true. 
There's a small local strawberry farm near me, and their strawberries are so sweet it's ridiculous. Much better than the ones you buy in the store.


----------



## Veggie

Yesterday.

- Mini crab cake
- Hummus taco and two fish tacos
- Grilled cheese and some fries
- 2 420 pale ales

...then I puked it all up. Not proud of it and haven't done that in a very long while but this thread is about being honest.

Then some water and Pinot Grigio.

Oh and a bunch of Emergen-C's and powdered magnesium for breakfast.


----------



## Naiara

Two ice creams
Crab sticks
Chocolate milk and cereals


----------



## Allyrah

Two slices of burnt toast (I forgot about them....) with honey, tahini, and cinnamon.


----------



## Veggie

Zaxbys. Whoops.


----------



## Eternally Changing

- A nice big breakfast since my sister and fam were visiting (I don't remember everything, but it was all pretty healthy)
- A Klondike bar (my mom made me do it)
- My dad ground up some filet mignon and cooked them up as patties *drools*
- Some Dr. Pepper (also my mom's fault)
- More filet mignon patties

I'm seeing a trend here... dad feeds me good food :angel: while mom encourages me to splurge on sugary poison


----------



## Miharu

I just had chicken teriyaki and pork yakiniku with some iced green tea for lunch, bitch.




















Now, I'm having avocado juice. (Bitch.)


----------



## Miharu

Dust Mite said:


> Are you Korean?


Uhhh ..close? Not quite. :tongue:


----------



## Veggie

- Greek honey yogurt 
- Lots of water
- Salmon
- Broccoli
- Veggie nachos
- Mule and two mixed drinks
- Pinot Grigio


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Green fig salad
lentil peas
tomatoes

Soursop
paw-paw
pineapple
banana


----------



## bleghc

- half of a slightly burnt plain bagel w/ honey-flavored ham, a microwave-poached egg (which may or may not have exploded in spite of me having poked the yolk), and a slice of cheese
- (what i'm going to eat): chicken in a broth flavored w/ ginger, onions, and garlic + pieces of chayote squash


----------



## Veggie

Yesterday.

- Yogurt
- Pineapple juice
- Seafood salad
- Chirashi bowl with brown rice, salmon, tuna


----------



## bleghc

way too much. 

breakfast/dessert: - brownie in a mug w/ chocolate chips (not too bad bc i replaced the oil/eggs w/ unsweetened applesauce so the texture was more-or-less the same)

lunch/dinner: - four pieces of japanese tempura chicken w/ sweet and sour sauce
- half a cup of wonton soup (two pieces of pork dumplings) 
- two slices of boneless spare pork ribs
- some rice noodles w/ onions, shrimp, and grated carrots


----------



## Veggie

- Cottage cheese
- Top of a chirashi bowl - fish and avocado
- Half of a chicken Caesar wrap dipped in a ton of Caesar dressing
- Lots of ice water
- Pinot Grigio


----------



## NAC

Friends, today I ate a banana. While buying groceries I took a plastic bags and put over my head, pretending I couldn't breath.


----------



## bleghc

breakfast: two pillsbury crescent rolls and slices of honey ham with a one-egg omelette and ketchup
lunch/dinner: one and a half servings of pad thai (chicken, zucchini, squash, bell-peppers, etc.) 
dessert: yet again another brownie in a mug!! running out of applesauce to substitute for the oil tho :/


----------



## telepariah

Oatmeal
BASE bar (dark chocolate and supergreens)
figs
kale smoothie with oj, carrots, celery, and banana
ham and cheese sandwich
english muffin
chicken noodle soup
pizza


----------



## cuddle bun

yesterday I ate:

- 2 mugs of white peony rose tea with honey

- 1/3 jar of peanut butter with a spoon

- a weird cooking experiment (skillet full of shrimp cooked with chopped onion and mayonnaise and mustard and butter and red chilli powder; tasted good but turned out too oily; ate it anyway. I usually make it with ginger garlic paste instead of the mayo and mustard and that is honestly better but I ran out)

- a bottle of pineapple flavored coconut milk

- several bottles of water

- several dried tomatoes


----------



## bleghc

in order of when i ate it: 

- my last brownie-in-a-mug bc i ran out of applesauce </3 
- cut-up grilled pork chop w/ vinegar 
- a cup of halo-top vanilla ice-cream 
- chobani cherry-flavored greek yogurt 
- slice of whole-wheat bread w/ tuna salad and a drizzle of sriracha bc it sounded decent in my head (+ a few pieces of lettuce and cucumber from a salad mixture my mom made that no one ended up eating l o l)


----------



## caity811

- 4 slices of toasted cinnamon swirl bread with butter 
- strawberries
- cereal
- peas, rice, barbecue chicken, more vegetables 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddle bun

I had one of those days where I just did not feel like cooking at all. not very hungry either.
- 2 mugs of white tea with honey
- some peanut butter maybe 1/4 of a jar
- 2/3 head of celery with ranch dressing dip
- a lot of dried tomatoes; most of the container 
- 1 bottle of pineapple coconut water
- not enough water but I will try to fix it before I sleep


----------



## cuddle bun

- 1 bag of jalapeño potato chips (a big bag....not a single serving bag)
- 2 Justin's peanut butter chocolate cups
- 1 large salad with tomatoes, yellow bell pepper, cauliflower, avocado, sardines packed in olive oil, and salad dressing
- 2 bottles of pineapple coconut water
- 3 large bottles of water


----------



## Veggie

- Cottage cheese
- Couple slices of pepper jack cheese
- Chirashi bowl
- Pineapple juice
- Tons of water
- 2 frozen yogurt fudgesicle things


----------



## Veggie

I'm not vaping or drinking while I try to get rid of this freak cold, and I keep eating instead. lol. Think these herbal cleanse pills I'm taking to help might be contributing. Cutting myself off to water after this tho.

- Cottage cheese
- Pepper jack slices
- Garlic hummus and carrots
- Coffee popsicle
- 2 cups of hot chocolate
- Steamed broccoli with garlic and hot sauce
- Small box of Horizon organic milk
- Some sea salt potato chips and a few Oreo's dipped in peanut butter (and threw away the rest of both lol)
- Rice pasta mac and cheese

...and actually that's not too awful much really writing it out.


----------



## MaggieMay

Breakfast was brownies (I eat Gluten Free & was DYING for brownies & finally made some GF ones) & coffee.
Lunch I forgot to eat, unless you count a few Jalapeno kettle chips. 
Then for dinner I made Taco Sweet Potato Boats (half-shelled out sweet potato filled with onions & ground beef & tomatoes on top of arugula & spinach).


----------



## MaggieMay

Veggie said:


> I'm not vaping or drinking while I try to get rid of this freak cold, and I keep eating instead. lol. Think these herbal cleanse pills I'm taking to help might be contributing. Cutting myself off to water after this tho.
> 
> - Cottage cheese
> - Pepper jack slices
> - Garlic hummus and carrots
> - Coffee popsicle
> - 2 cups of hot chocolate
> - Steamed broccoli with garlic and hot sauce
> - Small box of Horizon organic milk
> - Some sea salt potato chips and a few Oreo's dipped in peanut butter (and threw away the rest of both lol)
> - Rice pasta mac and cheese
> 
> ...and actually that's not too awful much really writing it out.


Garlic Hummus & baby carrots are my favorite snack! So good! Now I want some (I have it in the fridge now lol!) :laughing:


----------



## Veggie

Yesterday.

- Croissant
- Starbucks birthday cake pop
- Coconut milk latte
- Gluten free pretzel sticks and peanut butter crackers
- Brussels sprouts
- Small plate of chicken fettuccine alfredo
- Pinot Grigio
- A little bit of blueberry wine


----------



## Veggie

Yesterday.

- 2 Amy's tofu scramble meals
- 2 fro yo fudgesicles 
- Pinot Grigio


----------



## telepariah

Panquakes with fresh cherries and blueberries, butter and Grade A Vermont Maple Syrup
A kale, peach, celery. carrot, orange, banana, yogurt smoothie
Oyako domburi
Tapas--bacon-wrapped dates, polenta with blue cheese, meatballs in tomato sauce, 
Pizza
Beer


----------



## Veggie

I think I forgot to eat Saturday. Weird day. Yesterday:

- Couple bites of cottage cheese
- Garlic hummus and carrots
- 1 draft beer, 1 margarita, 1 cosmo
- Ahi tartare
- Bowl of black beans and asparagus
- Small milk
- Fro yo fudgesicle
- Sugar free Red Bull


----------



## Veggie

- Sugar free Red Bull
- Steamed broccoli with cheese, garlic, hot sauce
- Lots of water


----------



## elevatorman

Poptarts
Coffee 
Monster Energy Drink
Chalupa Supreme (no sour cream)
Bean burrito (no onions)
Butterfinger Blizzzard
Double IPA
Chicken
Green beans
Basic salad
Corn on the cob
Brownie and Peaches for dessert
Frozen BBQ pork burrito
Double IPA


----------



## cheesedeveloper

I ate too few

*one banana
*one apple
*veggies soup
*5 tortillas (like mexican corn tortillas)
*oatmeal with milk


----------



## catharsiis

so far, I've had an egg, hash browns, and oatmeal for breakfast.

I always love to have a big breakfast in the morning, because I often end up being too lazy to get more food throughout the day :x


----------



## Introvertia

Cereal and apple
summer soup
a cookie
saladadad
macaroni casserole
apple


----------



## telepariah

oatmeal with butter, cinnamon, and brown sugar
salmon onigiri
ume onigiri
celery and carrots with peanut butter
fig bar
kale smoothie
ribs
sausage
fried pickles
fried okra
beans
cole slaw
beer


----------



## Sylarz

I just ate so much pasta. Pasta is the devil.


----------



## cuddle bun

I went off my low carb thing today but tried not to be too ridiculous about it...

- 2 hard boiled eggs
- 6 small stuffed grape leaves 
- 4 gluten free falafel with tzatziki sauce
- Greek yogurt with honey and walnuts 
- ginger tea with honey

probably going to have more yogurt with honey....that was good


----------



## OrangeAppled

Half an onion bagel with about 1 tbsp cream cheese 
Coffee with a splash of half n half

New Mexico style chili verde with chicken and veggies 

watermelon chunks

an orange cinnamon bun 
iced coffee with milk

Bow tie pasta with eggplant (not breaded), fresh herbs, a little cheese 

2 glasss sparkling pomegranate wine

walked for 30 minutes with my ill sister (so happy she went!) because my bootcamp class got cancelled 

I eat wheat and I'm thin and very healthy


----------



## cuddle bun

OrangeAppled said:


> Half an onion bagel with about 1 tbsp cream cheese
> Coffee with a splash of half n half
> 
> New Mexico style chili verde with chicken and veggies
> 
> watermelon chunks
> 
> an orange cinnamon bun
> iced coffee with milk
> 
> Bow tie pasta with eggplant (not breaded), fresh herbs, a little cheese
> 
> 2 glasss sparkling pomegranate wine
> 
> walked for 30 minutes with my ill sister (so happy she went!) because my bootcamp class got cancelled
> 
> I eat wheat and I'm thin and very healthy


and I wish I wasn't allergic to wheat ... it is the most socially awkward food allergy on the planet...lol


----------



## cuddle bun

I'm not done eating yet but so far ate 

8 gluten free falafel balls with tzatziki sauce
5 stuffed grape leaves


----------



## Veggie

- A couple Brussels sprouts, pieces of broccoli, pieces of asparagus
- Greek honey yogurt
- Coconut milk latte
- Tuna sashimi lettuce wraps
- Too much alcohol:
- 1 Coors Lite, 2 420 pale ales, 2 vodka lemonades, half a glass of Mead, 2 Miller Lites
- Wasabi peas


----------



## Wolf

- Spinach/Cheese Stuffed Sirloin
- Roasted New Potatoes 
- Asparagus (Not raw!)
- Lettuce-Wrapped Cheeseburger 
- Fries
- Lots of water
- Strawberry Shake
- Dr Pepper
- Gluten-free toast w/ raspberry jam
- Coconut yogurt with almonds


----------



## cuddle bun

I didn't measure or weigh food, but I was curious, so ... this is my best guess at what I ate in the first 48 hours of my "alternate day fasting for ADHD" experiment (which turned out to be about 36 hours of fasting and 12 hours of eating). 










I am happy with how this turned out. On a more normal day I probably wouldn't have that many liquid calories or dried fruit (I bought that for my best friend... I was trying to use up what I still had in the fridge after he went home). So I might end up tracking calories a couple more times to see what it looks like. But I'm happy that I was in the right general ballpark because I dislike tracking calories every single time. 2000/day is like maintenance calories for me ... fewer liquid calories might put me into a small deficit... I'm on the high end of normal BMI so I wouldn't mind either of those.


----------



## Toru Okada

Coffee
Nicotine
a cocktail of nootropic powders


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Biscuit dipped in liquid Nitrogen.


----------



## Endologic

- Cheerios
- Pizza with Salami (Pepperoni)


----------



## Veggie

- Half of a green tea
- Little bit of a bunch of stuff from Whole Foods bar - fried fish, baked beans, Brussels sprouts, broccoli, mushrooms, tofu
- Half of a pineapple juice
- Half of a kombucha
- Lots of water


----------



## Veggie

- Green tea
- Pulled pork
- Garlic Parmesan chicken
- 3 Greek honey yogurts
- Pineapple juice
- Lots of water


----------



## Fleetfoot

Egg in the basket with sriracha
Coffee
Pad Kee Mao
Chicken Panang
Carrots
2 Whiskey


----------



## Veggie

- Cup of Greek honey yogurt
- Smoothie: banana, cherries, cashews, coconut yogurt, almond milk, vegan protein
- Aloe vera shot
- Cobb salad
- Half of a pineapple juice
- Lots of water
- 2 hot chocolates


----------



## OrangeAppled

cafe latte 
cinnamon bun

iced coffee
a cake pop

baked chicken
carrots
mashed potatoes 
perrier

leftover mac n cheese
beer

It was a comfort food day because I needed it.


----------



## Wolf

Arabica Bean Coffee
Gluten-free pancakes
Grade A Dark Amber Maple Syrup
Lots of small chicken-apple sausages
Triple cheeseburger wrapped in lettuce with tomato
Thousand Island Dressing
Fries and ketchup
Black tea with sugar
Strawberry & Chocolate Vegan Cupcake
Quesadillas w/ corn tortillas
Water of course
Blackberries


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

3 slices of pepperoni pizza, 3 cans of mountain dew and a fucking M&M McFlurry.


----------



## Veggie

- Chai latte
- A ton of water
- Chicken salad
- Wellness shot - ginger, oil of oregano, garlic extract, turmeric, cayenne, lemon
- Greek honey yogurt
- Peanut butter Clif bar

Will probably take a melatonin gummy shortly.


----------



## incision

Beef tenderloin with tomatoes, green peppers and onions.
1/8 cup of Jasmine rice.
1 cup of watermelon.
Water.
Two cups of black, no sugar dark roast coffee for brunch.

Might have a handful of unsalted tortilla chips with salsa for a snack, a little later.


----------



## Tsubaki

Some oatmeal(was probably around 50~60 grams of oats) with a mix of fat-free milk and water, a peach, maybe 4 or 5 nuts and a drizzle of honey as well as a small hot chocolate for breakfast.

For Lunch, I was at my favorite indian restaurant and had some curry, a bit of rice and naan and some soup (They have very reasonably sized lunch menus)

Since I am moving and need to get rid of the things in the freezer, I had maybe 250~300 grams of chickpeas, one more peach and a small granola bar.

I probably need to eat more since the last time I stepped on a scale, I had lost weight again. I am scratching at a dangerously low body-fat-percentage, so I need to pull myself together and gain a bit of fat back (my boyfriend already complained about sharp hipbones while cuddling)


----------



## Electra

Mum took me to a mexican restaurant and I had a glass of red wine, black been soup, pica ditas with salad. :tranquillity:


----------



## Fleetfoot

Cake
Curry and Rice
Popcorn
Brussel Sprouts
Mushroom Ravioli


----------



## Veggie

- 2 chai lattes
- Wellness shot - ginger, oil of oregano, garlic extract, turmeric, cayenne, lemon
- 2 organic peanut butter cups
- Niacin pill
- Lots of water


----------



## Mange

tuna quinoa bean whole wheat wrap for breakfast
coffee/chamomile tea
spaghetti


----------



## incision

Two cups of black coffee no sugar and a glass of water.


----------



## Wild

- Black bean/guacamole/diced tomato/onion/wheat tortilla burrito
- 2 oranges
- a banana
- Bowl of spinach
- 2 kashi blueberry waffles w/ a tbsp of maple syrup and blueberries (best waffles ever) 
- Vegetable soup that I made myself (diced tomatoes, turmeric, store-bought spice mix for some extra heat, stir fry veggie mix, onion, potato, veggie broth)
- VEGAN COOKIES (coconut oil, sugar, brown sugar, bunch of other terrible shit) 
- Whole wheat toast w/ strawberry spread

and @Duo

Did you eat that for breakfast or was that all you had all day? :c

Not trying to talk shit about anyone's food choices; but seems like a lot of people that post here don't even eat half of what they need in a day on the days they post. I'm guessing it's not an everyday thing, it's probably that people happen to be posting on days they've eaten less. I also get that some days people just aren't hungry, and I know some like to do periodic fasts for their own reasons. Just worries me a little.


----------



## incision

That was posted in the afternoon. Not a fan of breakfast and often forget or simply don't feel like eating lunch.

For dinner, a pork chop, tomato and cucumber salad with a vinaigrette and 1/4 c roasted sweet potato.


----------



## Veggie

- Chai latte
- Bacon
- Quiche
- Scrambled eggs with salsa
- 2 pineapple juices
- A few hot wings, breaded
- 4 Miller Lites

...I guess the beers were technically today.


----------



## Wolf

- Lotsa water
- Iced tea
- Baked pesto chicken wrapped in bacon
- Mashed potatoes
- Zucchini, squash, green beans, cherry tomatoes
- Gluten-free Sourdough French Toast (Was amazing)
- More bacon
- A bowl of watermelon and honeydew
- Decaf Pecan Coffee


----------



## Veggie

Yesterday.

- Chai latte
- 4 Miller Lites
- Strawberries


----------



## Mange

i tore up a spinach wrap and dipped it in hummus
coffee
0 sugar 0 cal energy drink


----------



## cuddle bun

I am doing alternate day fasting and this is what I ate today...I feel like this was a good eating day. by "good" I mean I enjoyed all of it and none of it felt unpleasant and I think I landed in a good calorie range that should be enough until I eat again on Sunday.

- 1 skillet of spicy kerala shrimp that I cooked, with 1 cup of rice 
- 1lb tub of strawberries
- 1 cup of red grapes
- half a small loaf of banana nut bread
- half of a leftover turkey and cheese sandwich that I couldn't finish in my last eating window but wanted today
- 1 bowl of potato chips
- 1 bowl of Greek yogurt with a generous amount of honey and walnuts
- 10oz whole milk 

that was 2 hours of continuous but unhurried eating....then resting for 1 hour when I didn't feel motivated to continue eating. and then 1 hour later I wanted the milk. So my eating window overall was 3 hours today. I prefer a small eating window; eating a lot in one evening.

Yesterday I had 90 ounces of water and no food. Today I wasn't thirsty until late afternoon and drank about 10 ounces of water in the late afternoon.


----------



## Veggie

- Vitamin water
- Regular water
- Chai latte
- Strawberries
- Greek honey yogurt
- 420 pale ale
- 2 ahi tartare's
- 2 cosmos


----------



## cuddle bun

I eat so much compared to the rest of you! even when we cut mine in half because I am eating enough for 2 days...I'm still like thousands of calories above the rest of this page...geez :tongue:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

1 cereal bar
2 slices of veggie pizza
1 seven layer bar
1 small pack of mini Ritz-cheese sandwich crackers
About 1 handful of Goldfish crackers

Drinks: 1 low-sugar energy drink and a Jones PB& J soda. The soda was gross/tasted a bit like how wood smells.

I'm a mess rn. Been feeling shitty lately emotionally and, when I get like that (happens 1 week out of every month..usually around the time when I get my period,) having food that makes me happy is "key" out of feeling as though food is all I have. What I need is comfort food -- or substitutes -- that won't shorten my lifespan.





And I know I should feel pretty bad about the veggie pizza, but I can't. It was loaded, cheesy goodness.


----------



## ponpiri

-grits
-scrambled eggs
-water
-1 pancake
-4 strips of fatty bacon

A few dinner mints


----------



## Aurelius90

Pancakes... with maple syrup!


----------



## telepariah

French Toast made with jalapeno cheddar bread from a local bakery with maple syrup.
Fig bar
Getting ready to make dinner"
Peach salsa with blue corn chips
Grilled corn, carrots, zucchini, and bratwurst.
Fresh peach with yogurt


----------



## elevatorman

Bacon, egg and cheese toaster sandwich with tater tots and vanilla coke (from Sonic)
Bowl of cereal (blueberry toast crunch)
1 beer

Still figuring out what to have for dinner. Maybe something healthier?


----------



## Veggie

- Coconut milk latte
- Tofu wrap with lettuce, onions, tomatoes and some sort of vegan sauce
- Juice - apple, cucumber, beet, lemon, ginger blend


----------



## Veggie

- Raspberries
- Chai latte
- Watermelon juice
- Breaded wings with bbq sauce
- Greek honey yogurt
- Pineapple juice
- Lotsa ice water


----------



## SgtPepper

Two peanut bars
cream cheese sandwich
1 sweet plantain and 2 fried eggs
Orange juice


----------



## Text

Uh... *cough*

... Two chicken sandwiches, three waffles, some cheap snack cakes, and ramen noodles mixed with miso soup.

Also some honey that I just poured a drop of onto my finger. That was easily the culinary highlight of my day.


----------



## martinkunev

so far

2 bananas
1 sandwich with tuna and cucumbers

Feeling very hungry right now


----------



## telepariah

potato, sausage, and egg scramble; yogurt with balsamic and honey, cabbage salad with cucumber, yellow pepper, avocado, and beans, dark chocolate kit kat, rooibos tea

ramen

mabo nasu-tofu over rice--made from pork, eggplant, tofu, yellow pepper, shiitake mushrooms, carrots, broccoli stem, onion, garlic, ginger, tobanjian, soy sauce, vinegar, mirin, and bean sprouts

whiskey


----------



## Pippi

Apple fritter donut
Chocolate old-fashioned donut
Chocolate French cruller donut

If I post vegetable emojis, I won't get diabetes.

:brocoli::carrot:


----------



## Electra

Mocca with dobbel expresso
Chocklate
A bun
Fish & chips with hollandaise sauce
Mozzarella


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> Mocca with dobbel expresso
> Chocklate
> A bun
> Fish & chips with hollandaise sauce
> Mozzarella


i'm obsessed with hollandaise sauce


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> i'm obsessed with hollandaise sauce


Then you must try Sandefjord butter sauce once!! It is a Norwegian sauce. :happy: :drooling:


----------



## Introvertia

I ate two pieces of bread with cheese and pepper-salami and salad lettuce on top. I had a pud-pud. A cup of coffee. I made too much macaroni and cheese, so I'll be doomed to eat that for a couple more days.


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> Then you must try Sandefjord butter sauce once!! It is a Norwegian sauce. :happy: :drooling:


yuuuuuum, that looks delicious


----------



## Introvertia

Important update: I ate a banana.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Will have 5 large(ish) sweet BBQ nuggets.


----------



## Electra

Fishsoup with shrimps


----------



## Shade

Three eggs and a pizza.


----------



## crazitaco

Sardine sandwich with mayo, lemon juice, lots of pepper, tomato and spinach on toasted wheat bread with olive oil, then a mango banana smoothie. Sardines are the best kept culinary secret on earth.
It was good! roud:


----------



## Forest Nymph

So far I've had overnight oats that included pumpkin, cinnamon, pecans, coconut sugar and plain soy milk. 

Then for snacks I had a whole wheat Englsh muffin with local blackberry preserves and a whole, plain avocado eaten out of the skin with a spoon.

Lunch was the tofu lentil curry I made last night with brown rice, and a tangerine. 

I don't know what dinner will be yet.


----------



## Doccium

Everything and too much of that


----------



## Forest Nymph

Chai carrot muffin with lots of coffee.

An avocado.

Two different kinds of herbal tea.

Homemade vegan cashew cheese sauce with broccoli and toasted bread. Lots of cashew cheese sauce. Mmm.


----------



## Epic Love

Not much actually. Just a small yoghurt drink and one Milka Tender. It's like a Twinky or Twinkie or what this stuff is called in the US.


----------



## Forest Nymph

A piece of my roommates vegan french toast
Two street tacos with my nom nom nom cashew cheese sauce, lettuce and tomato
Udon noodles with garlic sauce, spicy edamame and roasted veggies

I'll probably end up eating more cashew cheese with something and maybe a piece of fruit.


----------



## Veggie

Grilled cheese with mushrooms, caramelized onions, white truffle oil.

Ceasar salad with anchovies and pepper.

Like half a gallon of water.

Two Moscow mules with lunch.

Yesterday I had a crab cake, shrimp-cheese dip with fried pita chips, and a small popcorn with "butter" at the movie theatre. A few bacardi and diet cokes.


----------



## sprinkles

So far:
A bagel with cream cheese
Four small radishes 
Greek yogurt 
Ham sandwich


----------



## Pippi

pan-fried noodles (Hong Kong style crunchy chowmein).

I ate some of the veggies & all the meat, not only the noodles. Go Pippi!


----------



## Veggie

Nothing yet but I'm kinda craving a veggie burger. Pretty hungry. Well, no. I did have a ginger kombucha this morning.

Yesterday I just had a handful of tortilla chips, street corn with hot sauce, and like six grilled shrimp. The day before that I had brussels sprouts, sauteed spinach with lots of garlic, a few stuffed peppers, and mozzarella sticks dipped in queso (mmm lol).


----------



## Veggie

I might attempt a water fast today. My nerves are shot and I'm not sure I could eat anyway. We'll see how long that resolve lasts. lol.

Yesterday I had a side of macaroni and cheese, a black bean burger with sauteed mushrooms and onions and swiss cheese, and brussels sprouts.


----------



## temptingthesea

-tomato ramen
-matcha latte
-lemon and earl grey muffin

yum!


----------



## Hexigoon

Banana
Oatmeal with a lil maple syrup
Cheese Sandwiches 
Chocolate Muffin
Twix Chocolate Bar
A few biscuits
French Fries
Peas and Carrots.
some spicy tortilla chips


----------



## Wulver

I ate fucking broccoli bitch!


----------



## ManicPixieIceQueen

Broccoli w/cheese, bacon, and egg for brunch
Grapes, raspberries, and cheese as an afternoon snack
Late dinner: A heavily modified lower-carb version of taco salad - Beef, bell pepper, spinach, tomato, onion, cheese, taco seasoning/sauce, turmeric (for more color). Dang it, I just realized I forgot to buy sour cream. No wonder it felt like something was still missing...


----------



## Veggie

Crab cake and asparagus


----------



## Veggie

So far today - Caesar salad with shrimp, no croutons

Yesterday - Black beans, Mexican street corn, Crab cake.. forgot about Tofu taco


----------



## Mange

Peanut butter w honey on a bun and 1 grape 

Because fuck it why not consume pure sugar for breakfast


----------



## Pippi

Chocolate, bitch. It had hazelnuts in it. Before that, I ate cashews and some raisins and drank some tangerine juice.


----------



## Tsubaki

I rediscovered how easy it is to make scrambled eggs in a mug in the microwave! I had an egg, a 50g block of frozen spinach, a large chopped tomato and some garlic powder in there and put it into a small pita bread that I still had lying around. Today, my mum is stopping by in my city, so we are going out to eat for lunch.

Also, on sunday, my boyfriend comes back from his internship, so the weeks of eating salads or eating the same thing for several days are finally over and I can cook every day without worrying about whether it'll get eaten <3


----------



## Veggie

So far today just water and antibiotics. I really enjoy that subtle taste of poison... so appetite inducing.

Yesterday I had a black bean, onion and pepper quesadilla with a little bit of guacamole.


----------



## Pippi

Doughnuts, bitch. And half a cheese & vegetable sandwich.


----------



## orion83uk

Vegan sausages, in a vegan Pita bread with vegan spread + a coffee with soya (vegan) milk. I miss pork and butter.


----------



## Veggie

Spinach omelette, avocado, piece of toast, blueberries, goat cheese beignets, mimosas


----------



## Mange

Coffee. I like plain coffee creamer I think because it reminds me of gas station coffee which reminds me of traveling. Being on the road stopping at gas stations for sustenance. Some kind of nostalgia about the taste of shitty coffee creamer.


----------



## Veggie

Salmon and black beans


----------



## incision

Dark roast coffee, no cream or sugar.


----------



## midnightdance

Breakfast- Breakfast sandwich with croissant, cheese, and egg 
Lunch- Sandwich with wheat bread, black forest ham, muenster cheese, vine tomatoes, and mayonnaise
Snack- Blood orange, muffin, candy
Dinner- (frozen tv dinner) Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, vegetables, brownie, apple cobbler dessert


----------



## Forest Nymph

Brekkie - Homemade cashew cheese on toast with pasta, some grapes and a glass of soy milk

Lunch - Lentils, vegetables, and jasmine rice with soy sauce/red wine vinegar and flax seeds and gomasio ; grapefruit quarters

Dinner - Toast with more cashew cheese sauce, IPAs, soy milk, raw broccoli with creamy vegan garlic peppercorn dressing


----------



## Hizzie

Pancakes, milk, strawberries with sweet cream on then and some wheet bisquits.


----------



## Turlowe

2 cuties (lil oranges), a banana, a sausage, egg and cheese biscuit, and for lunch I had a cheesesteak calzone with iced tea.


----------



## Mange

A blueberry fritter my gf brought me this morning, a piece of chocolate, and buffalo cauliflower bites.


----------



## Pippi

hella delicious yum

Someone cooked.

homemade breaded chicken wings, beans

pie...

cuties

cookies

almonds

and other stuff.


----------



## musixxal

we bought a juicer recently, and i juiced the following:

red apples
blood oranges
mango

it was sooooo delicious. it smelled amazing, and tasted exactly the way orange zest smells. might have been the best glass of juice i've ever had in my life.


----------



## crazitaco

Pancakes w/sausage and scrambled eggs for breakfast
Bowl of mixed greens and wok-fired shrimp for dinner w/two fried spring rolls

A handful of frozen blueberries
And I might eat some popcorn...


----------



## Forest Nymph

Brekkie - steel cut oatmeal with blueberries

Lunch - pasta with tomato sauce, garlic, olive oil, salt, and nutritional yeast; a green salad with mixed green and flax seeds and a tamari ginger sauce; a little popcorn with cinnamon and sugar; fig cookies

Dinner - Veggie chips, red wine, I should probably eat something else; I'm a bad vegan but I swear yesterday I ate a lot of beets and quinoa and took a multivitamin! I'm very healthy one day with sweet potatoes and greens, and the next day eating ramen, I'm the "reality vegan" I think when I start a YouTube channel it's gonna be called "reality vegan"


----------



## SgtPepper

frosted flakes and yogurt!

bam!


----------



## knife

Pork medallions w/ velouté sauce and asparagus:

1. I started by cleaning some rice. I was thinking of pilafing it, but the rice was _really dirty_ and when I was done I thought it wouldn't handle a toast so I just cooked it normally -- threw in some salt, pepper, pepper flakes, and a pat of butter and left to boil for 20ish minutes or until al dente.

2. A coworker had given me some pork thingies, so I melted some butter in a large pan and seared them.

3. Meanwhile, I prepped a simple velouté -- I made a roux with equal parts butter and flour, and then dissolved it in chicken stock. I added some pepper for flavor, and then added some milk, some cider vinegar (it needed a lemon, actually, but I didn't have any), some honey, hot mustard, and probably one or two other things I forget what.

4. I rested my pork thingies and sautéd some asparagus in the same pan.

5. I opened a pork thingy and, not especially enthused with its doneness, chopped them all into medallions and threw into my velouté, which I then covered and used to braise while my asparagus kept cooking.

6. Asparagus wants hot dry heat -- it's got a lot of natural sugars in it and most of its flavor comes from their caramelization. I caramelized them until they started to stick to the bottom of the pan and deglazed with a mix of 2/1/1 rice wine vinegar/soy sauce/mushroom ketchup (homemade, following Townsends' recipe). I added some extra salt and pepper and hot sauce to taste as well.

7. When everything was done, I plated up -- I placed some medallions on a bed of rice, poured some velouté on top, and served my sautéd asparagus on the side. I also added some pepper and slivered almonds for color but it could _really_ have done with a sprig of parsley or w/e.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Breakfast - steel cut oatmeal with blueberries and flax seeds and coffee

Lunch - pasta with marinara and nutritional yeast, green salad, fruit cup

Dinner - vegan Top Ramen, vegetable soup, vegetable straw chips


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

For lunch today I had nacho chips with bacon & mushroom sauce.


----------



## 545769

Breakfast was at lunch time: Sunny side up fried Eggs and toast 
Supper: Chicken Soup 
Night snack: Popcorn


----------



## Judson Joist

I ate two salads yesterday and one the day before (all from the same batch). Lettuce, tomato, celery, cucumber, and onion with sea salt, black pepper, and Italian dressing.
roud:
And then I ate half a container of peanut butter ice cream.
:blushed:
*Edit:* Today, I had a chicken pot pie.
:happy:


----------



## 545769

Breakfast: SUnny side up fried eggs and toast 
Lunch: Biscuits with soup 
Supper: Chicken salad wrap 

I’ve just been extra craving protein though. I want a steak so bad right now. Lol


----------



## Pippi

leftovers.... yum

and sour cherry juice
and one of those weird cookie-like things earlier


----------



## SilverFalcon

Beef bone broth I made overnight in the morning.
Pan-fried brain (pork) for lunch.
A bit of pork liver pate (which I make from half a kilo of pork liver, 1/4 kilo of roasted fatty pork meat and some rendered lard), my natural multivitamin.
Slow-roasted beef shank on some of the bone broth for dinner.

Yesterday, my dinner was beef strip-loin steak sous-vide on 54°C for 2,5 hours and quickly browned on a pan with rendered fat and I skipped the lunch.


----------



## Siggy

cheez -its, cookies, coffee and lemonade. 

Plus 2 chicken strips

Absolutely pathetic I know


----------



## Pippi

English muffin with butter, honey & onion seasoning


----------



## knife

Wanting to get rid of stuff in the kitchen ~

So when I hit up the market after work this afternoon I discovered, much to my chagrin, that asparagus had just gone out of season and had had a 400% price markup, and I was like, Oh Hell No. So I settled on a zucchini instead, because I didn't have the energy to figure out whether or not I was getting a good deal on the Brussels sprouts (though I have an idea how to prepare them deliciously and was thinking of putting it to the test). I also got a bunch of red potatoes.

When I got home, I cubed up the red potatoes and roasted them with some salt, pepper, and veggie oil at 425 F for 45 mins. Meanwhile, I sliced the zucchini up and marinated it in some leftover dressing from a tub of pasta salad (so basically Italian dressing, then), and then diced up something like half a bulb of garlic and a whole brick of Cheddar. I also chopped up three strips of bacon and three slices of pork roll and tossed them into a pan to render out the fat.

Then I made a cheese sauce. I began by melting 2 tbsp butter and quickly sautéed half my garlic and some red pepper flakes in it before sprinkling in 2 tbsp flour for a roux. Once the roux was ready, I slowly stirred in all the milk I had on hand (north of a pint, I guess?), bringing it up to temperature while doctoring it up with various seasonings, mostly more pepper. Then I added my cheese, a handful at a time, incorporating it into the sauce before adding the next handful, and when all the cheese was incorporated I added in my meats. Dissatisfied with my sauce's thickness, I made a quick cornstarch slurry and added it into the sauce, and voilà, instant thickness.

Meanwhile, my roasted potatoes came out of the oven and a can of biscuits went in. I further seasoned my potatoes with cumin, chili powder (in lieu of paprika) and rather a bit more than a hint of cayenne.

As my potatoes and my sauce were cooling and my biscuits were baking, I sautéed my zucchini until nice and soft, deglazing the pan with some soy sauce and red wine vinegar at the end.

Later, while I was eating it, it occurred to me that I'd basically made bacon cheese fries with home fries.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

food.


----------



## raschel

egg foo yung rice umeboshi boiled veggies


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When I got up there was no breakfast food, well not food that I felt like, so I had some strawberries and a bit of juice. Had a bit of some nutri gain bar but it was so disgusting. Made in Thailand too so... nope.

Had to do the grocery shopping anyway.

Today I had... a mini bagel with cream cheese and butter with some dates, strawberries,currants, swiss cheese, almonds and sliced beef. It was only a tiny amount of each thing.

Then I had... potato and leek soup with two dinner rolls with butter. Too much butter in the soup however, from cooking the leeks. Eugh. I mean it tasted nice and I couldn't taste the butter, but I knew the amount of butter I was having wasn't good. 

I promised myself I don't want to eat dairy and meat for a while, but it's hard when I'm still with my parents and I have to eat what they decide to have of course! Yes I cook for all of us sometimes too, but they usually decide on what it is to cook.


Had 1 honeycomb, and a little bit of chocolate ice cream.


And that's it, last night I went out for dinner so... I was so full last night >_< but it was expensive so I didn't want to waste it.

Tomorrow I want more healthier food. I'll have an orange (that's finally not an orange imported from the other side of the world) and some strawberries for breakfast I think.


----------



## Gashina

A ham & cheese tapioca for breakfast, same filling sandwich a bit later, ramen and hamburger for lunch. I'm gonna have empanadas for dinner.


----------



## Mange

A bowl of special k cereal (plain with no sugar) with some peanut butter granola and unsweetened almond milk. 

Half of a tuna melt 

Half of a bagel w cream cheese 

Now I'm crunching on some granola 

tomato soup

some egg/cornbread casserole thing my gf makes


----------



## mnerys

Yesterday

Cornflakes mandel milk, coffee
Melone
Pork, dumplings, cabbage
Chips bacon flavor


----------



## Mange

a bowl of special k cereal (plain with no sugar) with some peanut butter granola and unsweetened almond milk. 

an everything bagel w pb and J 

a cookie

a small omelet and some home fries and some fruit (tv dinner thing from my gfs work)


im on my period is my excuse. just eating like crap today. and yesterday smh.


----------



## mnerys

@Mange

If you eat like crap I want to eat like it forever.

Today:
Chocolate cake for breakfast
Some sweets so I didn’t collapsed in hospital waiting room
Tomato sauce spaghetti
Melone
Cake - several times
Spaghetti


----------



## Veggie

Pepperjack cheese wrapped in lunch meat, some leftover movie theatre popcorn, and peanuts.


----------



## soop

Coffee with heavy cream, eggs, tomato basil pasta, two churros, a bottle of orange pedilyte, a bunch of Swedish fish, some chicken fajitas, a beer, a lot of pork rinds, some beef jerky, two Reeses. Oh and water and a bang energy drink.

I was at a lifting competition in the middle of a fair/carnival thing, this isn't what I normally eat. I almost ate a slice of chocolate chunk pie, I might do it tomorrow. I got a whole one. :smug:


----------



## StinkyBambi

mnerys said:


> @Mange
> 
> If you eat like crap I want to eat like it forever.
> 
> Today:
> Chocolate cake for breakfast
> Some sweets so I didn’t collapsed in hospital waiting room
> Tomato sauce spaghetti
> Melone
> Cake - several times
> Spaghetti


Cake for breakfast? Spaghetti, sweets, more cake? Yeah this is definitely over the recommended calorie intake. And you're sitting around for most of the day I imagine. I recommend you start burning those calories! Or just cut out the cake.. You'll feel better in the long run


----------



## mnerys

@StinkyBambi

Yes I definitely will go in hell for eating cake for breakfast.. I walking dog four times a day and I swim twice a week, I have 48kg, notorious hypoglycemia and very low blood pressure.

Today:
One cucumber
Rice and chicken
Coffee
Some sweets because I feel like I faint
More coffee
Probably meat balls and rice for dinner


----------



## StinkyBambi

mnerys said:


> @StinkyBambi
> 
> Yes I definitely will go in hell for eating cake for breakfast.. I walking dog four times a day and I swim twice a week, I have 48kg, notorious hypoglycemia and very low blood pressure.
> 
> Today:
> One cucumber
> Rice and chicken
> Coffee
> Some sweets because I feel like I faint
> More coffee
> Probably meat balls and rice for dinner


good to hear you get sufficient excersize , very good mnerys, do keep up the good work. You weight is absolutely fine, 48 kg is ideal, I weigh the same actually, and I am very tall you know, I do wonder if you're small you shouldn't be anything over 50 kg


----------



## mnerys

@StinkyBambi

I’m not into too much slim girls, I don’t understand “the gap between thighs” fashion, I’m 162cm tall, I always weight between 48-54kg, I have size 34. I like girls who looks more like Vica Kerekes.. I don’t want my girlfriend fall between two mattress in bed.


----------



## StinkyBambi

mnerys said:


> @StinkyBambi
> 
> I’m not into too much slim girls, I don’t understand “the gap between thighs” fashion, I’m 162cm tall, I always weight between 48-54kg, I have size 34. I like girls who looks more like Vica Kerekes.. I don’t want my girlfriend fall between two mattress in bed.


lol okay there's such a thing as too much fat though. you are really small tbh. at that height you should be weighing no more than 50 but its your body and you can shove as much cake in your mouth as you like ofc i am not trying to lecture you okay hun


----------



## soop

StinkyBambi said:


> this is awful. like really bad. I Actually felt a bit sick reading this lolll. You must be fking huge.


I'm a 5'6 134 lb female, about 15% body fat. When you lift maximal effort weights, you need a lot of fuel for explosive energy. I usually eat 180 grams of carbs, 190 grams of protein, and 80 grams of fat a day.

I'm actually notably thin for a strength athlete, most people think I am a runner.


----------



## StinkyBambi

soop said:


> I'm a 5'6 134 lb female, about 15% body fat. When you lift maximal effort weights, you need a lot of fuel for explosive energy. I usually eat 180 grams of carbs, 190 grams of protein, and 80 grams of fat a day.
> 
> I'm actually notably thin for a strength athlete, most people think I am a runner.


at your height you should not weigh anything over 110 lbs...


----------



## soop

StinkyBambi said:


> at your height you should not weigh anything over 110 lbs...


Not only is that patently false as my BMI is in the normal range, but I probably have a far lower body fat percentage than you.


----------



## soop

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Can you smell what soop is cookin'????
> 
> No, I mean literally what soup - broth, lentil, etc; what?


Gaspacho, it was 103 yesterday. They actually had to call an ambulance because someone got heat stroke.


----------



## soop

StinkyBambi said:


> lol okay there's such a thing as too much fat though. you are really small tbh. at that height you should be weighing no more than 50 but its your body and you can shove as much cake in your mouth as you like ofc i am not trying to lecture you okay hun


What science are your weight recommendations for height based on?


----------



## StinkyBambi

soop said:


> Nah what? Your height and weight has nothing to do with body composition, if you are eating 1000 calories a day you are going to be no muscle all fat, skin and bones, I'm all muscle, very little fat. I'm lean, you're probably not as much so, just facts here. You might weigh less but as per body composition you are probably holding more fat than me.


nah sorry you have no idea


----------



## StinkyBambi

soop said:


> What science are your weight recommendations for height based on?


BMI. You're in the higher weight range, you should be in the lower section


----------



## soop

StinkyBambi said:


> BMI. You're in the higher healthy weight range, you should be in the lower section


Nope. Normal BMI is considered healthy 110 at 5'6 is under weight.


----------



## raschel

i enjoy eating parts of vegetables, that in recipes or 
cooking shows are said to be omitted, such as a stalk, etc.
but i love them and the flavour is strong, not to mention fibrous:
steamed, with potato, salt only

cold brewed tea.

veneziana
coffee


----------



## Magnet

fish and chips


----------



## soop

Coffee with heavy cream, 8 oz of grass-fed ribeye steak, two large pieces of sourdough bread with raw aged cheddar cheese and 2 oz of bottarga. Oh and two Reeses. Two Reeses a day. Its a rule, except on the day I have a donut.

I think I might make chicken fajitas for dinner and then greek yogurt with banana and cinnamon for desert. I'm probably gonna be low on carbs and fat again. Maybe I'll have some chocolate cake too.


----------



## incision

Coffee and a large avocado.


----------



## bleghc

a thin-crust hawaiian pizza from domino's and some strawberry lemonade. kind of want to eat now but i'm too lazy to make food.


----------



## soop

I'm trying to eat chicken today but these gmo chicken breasts are like 12 oz each and Im not sure it will be done baking by midnight. I put the thing in at 10:30 and every time I check it its raw. FML.


----------



## Kynx

*Closed for review*


----------



## Kynx

*Thread open

Do not make personal attacks*


----------



## GusWriter

Last night chicken and broccoli. So far today oatmeal with blueberries and cinnamon for breakfast and spinach, celery, carrot salad for lunch.

This has been a good couple of days though, before that I was baaaaaad.


----------



## Aridela

Couscous with roasted veggies and chicken. 

Toast with melted cheese and english pickle. 

Coffee x3

Beer x1


----------



## StinkyBambi

wooohooo thread is open for business again


----------



## birdsintrees

Breakfast and morning snack:

1 egg, scrambled with a bit of milk and a sprinkle of cheese
Quarter of an avocado
2 black coffees
1 almond milk hot chocolate


----------



## soop

I'll do what I ate yesterday, since all I had is coffee. Coffee with heavy cream, 2 cups 0% greek yogurt with a whole over ripe banana and cinnamon stirred in, two donuts (glazed old fashioned with chocolate icing), 10 oz chicken breast, half a cup of guacamole, 1 cup of while rice, a half a nectarine, 12 oz of pork chops, a lamb chop (so fatty so delicious) Israeli couscous (about a cup), a garden salad with 1.5 table spoon of avocados, two chocolate cookies from Tates (best packaged cookies ever) and two Reeses. Woke up at 134.2, a whole .fucking2 lbs more than yesterday. I bet my coach is going to up my calories.


----------



## he1lo

I had a bowl of broccoli cheese soup in a sourdough bread bowl from Painera and a cheese and cherry danish pastry ring for my minions.


----------



## GusWriter

more oatmeal with blueberries - Oh, and coffee!!!!!!

A spelt tortilla with salsa snack then spinach, carrots onion, zucchini and balsamic dressing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

StinkyBambi said:


> at your height you should not weigh anything over 110 lbs...


I am 5'5.5-5'6 and I weigh (not 100% sure because I do not own a scale) between 115lbs-120lbs and I am definitely not over weight. Actually, I was told my weight should be around 130lbs for my height.


----------



## StinkyBambi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I am 5'5.5-5'6 and I weigh (not 100% sure because I do not own a scale) between 115lbs-120lbs and I am definitely not over weight. Actually, I was told my weight should be around 130lbs for my height.


 who told you that? You'd be chubby if you went up to 130


----------



## GusWriter

StinkyBambi said:


> who told you that? You'd be chubby if you went up to 130


Height 5′ 3″, Weight 126 lbs




Scarlett Johansson










Scarlett Johansson


----------



## ENIGMA2019

StinkyBambi said:


> who told you that? You'd be chubby if you went up to 130


:laughing: Are you a doctor or dietitian? I got up to 152lbs while prego.... my body is fine after the fact. I did weigh 110lbs prior to that and had no curves. : )


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Now...I do


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not to derail the thread... I had two pieces of pepperoni pizza, a triple chocolate brownie with a glass of red for dinner.


----------



## StinkyBambi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> :laughing: Are you a doctor or dietitian? I got up to 152lbs while prego.... my body is fine after the fact. I did weigh 110lbs prior to that and had no curves. : )


lol no i just know what looks good. curves are nnot always good and in the fashion industry they just wont do darling


----------



## ENIGMA2019

StinkyBambi said:


> lol no i just know what looks good. curves are nnot always good and in the fashion industry they just wont do darling


Darling...go check out photos of me in a bikini and compare them to yours... I am in the working mom industry. The fashion one holds no weight *smirks* with me.


----------



## StinkyBambi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Darling...go check out photos of me in a bikini and compare them to yours... I am in the working mom industry. The fashion one holds no weight *smirks* with me.


darling... you cannot even begin to compare yourself to me... you may be a hot mama in a bikini but i'm a hot vogue model with legs longer than your entire body


----------



## ENIGMA2019

StinkyBambi said:


> darling... you cannot even begin to compare yourself to me... you may be a hot mama in a bikini but i'm a hot vogue model with legs longer than your entire body


I do not really care for comparisons. I have the long legs as well : P If you are happy with you fine. Just do not try to dictate what the appropriate weight is according to the fashion industry. That is not an accurate depiction/comparison and in most cases not healthy.


----------



## StinkyBambi

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I do not really care for comparisons. I have the long legs as well : P If you are happy with you fine. Just do not try to dictate what the appropriate weight is according to the fashion industry. That is not an accurate depiction/comparison and in most cases not healthy.


Okay yeah sure its not healthy. but it looks great, and thats all i care about


----------



## raschel

homemade double-chocolate chunk cookies
milk coffee
rice and fish soup
peak freens


----------



## StinkyBambi

okay this is what I eat in an average day. It's healthy and nutritious and I recommend it for all of you. 

*Breakfast
1 x bowl of cereal.
Snack
1 or 2 low fat biscuits
500g of lettuce, carrot, tomato. 
2 x fruit, i.e. banana and apple. 
1 x egg 
Dinner
1 x fish finger with small handful of potato chips*


----------



## soop

GusWriter said:


> Height 5′ 3″, Weight 126 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett Johansson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett Johansson


No shit? She's only 5'3? Didn't know that. Its always funny to find out something unexpected about celebrities.

Anyway, I had 20oz of ribeye steak today and two cups of rice. Grass-fed so they're leaner. Apparently they only have 10 grams of fat to 23 grams of protein in a 4oz portion. I don't believe that for a second. Tasty though.

Oh also coffee with heavy cream as usual. Just ate some Reeses as well (of course)


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Today i finish my lost of my fat so i eat A good bread with salmon and saucfe in the morning , small italian pizza , very italian and Bio high qulity ands i eat like 2200 calories 

I think i'm gonna eat vegetables for 300 calories for have my 2500 calories not gain weight but have pleasure today


----------



## Lunacik

Oh, right...eating...yes, I forgot I have to do that until seeing this thread.


----------



## StinkyBambi

today i had bowl of cereal for brekfast nd slice of toast for lunch nd for dinner some cheese nd grapes


----------



## soop

So far just coffee with heavy cream, 8oz smoked salmon, 1/2 cup (dry) oatmeal with a poached egg.


----------



## StinkyBambi

soop said:


> So far just coffee with heavy cream, 8oz smoked salmon, 1/2 cup (dry) oatmeal with a poached egg.


wow. that is you done for the day.


----------



## soop

StinkyBambi said:


> wow. that is you done for the day.


Nope that's just breakfast I'll eat 3 more times with similar portions and I won't gain a lb. So why don't you just focus on yourself.


----------



## StinkyBambi

soop said:


> Nope that's just breakfast I'll eat 3 more times with similar portions and I won't gain a lb. So why don't you just focus on yourself.


idk how you dont get full up


----------



## bremen

toasts with jam and peaches in morning and a few sandwiches in the evening


----------



## Pippi

rice w/ stuff in it, chocolate w/ hazelnuts in it, cashew beverage w/ sour cherry juice in it


----------



## ReliK

I was very bad today. I completely threw nutrition to the wind and went for comfort food, to appease my angry hormones. But I did cook like a MOFO and make many others happy in the process. I crock-potted General Tso Chicken, completely from scratch. I used all white breast meat and marinated it in egg, dipped in a delicious, spicy batter and deep-fried for crispness. Then I let it slow cook in the crockpot on low for 4 hours with hoisin, rice vinegar, raw honey, soy sauce, red pepper flakes, black pepper, a bit of salt and spat of brown sugar. Also yellow onion, celery, green pepper and just a chunk of cilantro, a decent amount of garlic. Despite the original deep fry, it was just a tad less crispy than I would have preferred.. so next time I'm crock-potting for about an hour less. Oh, and sticky rice!

I also made APPLE friggen crisp. I found excellent envoy apples on sale.. skinned 6 of them and diced into chunks. Rubbed with a bit of sugar and cinnamon.. then covered with a mix of brown sugar, flour, tiny pea-ball sized chunks of unsalted butter and whole oats. Baked at 375 for 45 minutes, then lined with caramel streams and Vanilla Bean ice-cream. Fucking AMAZING. 

My family loves me. Will they love me when I become some obese shut-in from eating this way? Who knows who cares! The damp smokey autumn fills my lungs. Far North here, seeing a few brave trees flame up in spectacular riot which warns of all summer love and it's ease, youth and impermanence.. Back to school, leaves, new friends, sharpened pencils, apple orchards, boots, scarves, popcorn balls, Halloween décor that traumatizes the neighborhood, walks in the woods, dark and romantic poetry... making my daughters Halloween costume (or 3) it is a time to alive, _completely alive._








Edit: And sticky rice.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

This.Its called Dosa.


----------



## Mange

Oatmeal 
A granola bar 
Coffee 
Cinnamon roll w maple icing 
Chocolate chip cookie 
1/2 muffin 
Energy drink 
A chunk of salmon 
Some cheesy broccoli/carrot noodles 
1/2 piece of pita bread w some honey on it


----------



## birdsintrees

Green protein smoothie and two bliss balls for breakfast
Two coffees
There will be Chinese leftovers for lunch
Roast chicken for dinner.


----------



## Lunacik

I'm about to eat cereal with banana slices in it. Sometimes simplicity is nice.


----------



## crazitaco

I decided to try the low-carb/keto diet, I'm on day 3.

So yesterday I ate some jerky, pork rinds, 2 cheese sticks, some almond milk mixed with matcha, dehydrated cucumber chips, and lemon pepper wings. 

For breakfast today I had porkchop and eggs.


----------



## Felipe

-something that looks like a wellington beef but worse
-orange juice

later on

-gatorade
-more of that wellington thing
-piece of chocolate cake

that's it for now


----------



## SilverFalcon

Since Sunday evening to Friday evening I ate nothing. Until Wednesday afternoon I drank water with mineral salts, then for two days nothing (dry fast).

Friday afternoon I drank again, then slowly introduced bone broth and bit of fish pate (cod liver, sardine, tuna) few hours after that two small slices of beef liver.
Today I ate bone broth, fish pate, beef ribs and for dinner maminha (beef rump with fat cover) sous-vide and grilled.

Why the long fast? Two years back I suffered Lyme Disease with chronic consequences to my energy level (some call it Post Lyme Disease Syndrome). The bug disrupts immune system and fasts longer than 3 days supposedly reset it by recycling white blood cells among other healing benefits according to research. I have reclaimed most of my health year back (see below), this aims to fix me completely.

Why meat only? This elimination diet was so far the most successful intervention. Aside the fact that it fixed my intestinal permeability causing me spectrum of food intolerance, it also fixed my skin health issues I had prior to that and showed me it is immunity related. It works as indicator of something going wrong now and made me not to return back to plant foods.



crazitaco said:


> I decided to try the low-carb/keto diet, I'm on day 3.
> 
> So yesterday I ate some jerky, pork rinds, 2 cheese sticks, some almond milk mixed with matcha, dehydrated cucumber chips, and lemon pepper wings.
> 
> For breakfast today I had porkchop and eggs.


IMHO good choice for health, just be careful with the amounts of almond milk as it is high oxalates which can be nasty in high amounts or over time.

* *


----------



## crazitaco

SilverFalcon said:


> IMHO good choice for health, just be careful with the amounts of almond milk as it is high oxalates which can be nasty in high amounts or over time.
> 
> * *


Didn't know that, thanks for the warning.


----------



## incision

Two cups of dark roast coffee so far.


----------



## Mange

Cheerios in almond milk 
1/2 a cinnamon roll 
1/2 a veggie breakfast burrito 
Some popcorn w reese's chocolate in it 
1 piece of Mexican cornbread corn chili pepper corn corn
1 piece of pita bread w honey and pb
A caramel


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

nothing day 1


----------



## Hypaspist

Some pizza, if the places would open up already. Still an hour left.


----------



## Lucan1010

A bowl of strawberry yogurt, a slice of plain toast, and a handful of grapes.


----------



## Lunacik

Thus far...Chicken Alfredo and 86% Cacao Dark Chocolate. I'm indulgent today.


----------



## birdsintrees

Almond milk, banana, chocolate flavoured protein powder smoothie and avocado on toast with chilli powder. 
Two coffees with milk and about to have a third. 
Lunch will be tofu on salad and roast swede and sweet potato with pickled chillies
Dinner. Not sure yet. Getting a meal box delivered later today. Can’t remember what I ordered.


----------



## Hypaspist

Cheese filled tortellini with cherry tomatoes, cucumber, and red and yellow peppers. Breaded chicken breasts as the meat, and herb & spice popcorn as a snack. Plain standard waffles as breakfast.


----------



## Judson Joist

A healthy deep, bright, ruby-red pepper. The reddest red pepper ever!
roud:
And then I ate a cakey cake.
:blushed:


----------



## KSYHM

Breakfast: 200g of yoghourt and a glass of water
Lunch: Spätzli with cooked tomatoes covered with a slice of melted mozzarella and roast veal. 
Dinner: Chicken breast with red curry sauce, rice and broccoli. 
Later: Cheddar and 200g blueberry yoghourt.


----------



## Powermetal101

Nothing


----------



## crazitaco

Voyageur said:


> I'm nearing the end of my weight loss crusade; been on the Keto diet for 11 months now, and I've lost about 115lbs (52kg) in about a year and a month.
> 
> First thing in the morning (before I went to bed), I had a medium-sized bowl of California medley vegetables, microwaved.
> 
> Woke up hungry, so sis and I went out to eat at Souplantation (Sweet Tomatoes), an all-you-can-eat salad buffet bar. This is kind of like a cheat day for me, though I do well to avoid their pastas, breads and sweets most of the time.
> There, I had two heaping plates of spring mix/romaine salad with some fresh beets, cherry tomatoes, raw cauliflower, broccoli, mushrooms, this awesome sriracha coleslaw, caesar salad (without croutons), an egg, and slimed in creamy garlic dressing (about 3 fluid ounces per ladle). I also had two cup bowls of this asian ginger broth soup and a cup of this pumpkin bisque that I ate with a piece of pizza-esque focaccia bread. For dessert, a bowl of sugar-free chocolate mousse.
> 
> So, sis and I were brimming, but we decided to visit an amusement park for a couple of hours so we could waddle our guts off. Once we got home, I ate 5 beef and cheese roll-ups (5 beef slices, 2 slices of cheese).


Awesome progress there!
I've been doing keto for about a month. I like this diet so far, am considering making it more of a lifestyle change to be generally low carb. I've seen improvements in my digestive health and suprisingly also my menstrual cycle. Usually I'd have to resort to taking ibuprofen for the pain, but this time it was far less painful, easily tolerable, and that was also the only thing that changed about it.


----------



## Voyageur

crazitaco said:


> Awesome progress there!
> I've been doing keto for about a month. I like this diet so far, am considering making it more of a lifestyle change to be generally low carb. I've seen improvements in my digestive health and suprisingly also my menstrual cycle. Usually I'd have to resort to taking ibuprofen for the pain, but this time it was far less painful, easily tolerable, and that was the only thing that changed about it.


Thanks! It’s just been losing a steady 10lbs a month, and sticking to it through the plateaus and cheat days. And I don’t think I could have stuck with it without keto. I don’t ever feel deprived of a good meal on a keto diet, and I/people save so much money by eating and buying less food. Hopefully you find that’s the case for you, too, and I’m glad that it’s working for you in multiple ways! The only criticism I have of keto is that it’s easy to get dehydrated and feel physically weak while on it, especially long-term. I started feeling that way 6 months in, so I hope you stay spared of that.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I had 3 whole meals today which is unusual for me, since I tend to feel truly hungry twice in a day.

2 milk based meal replacements drinks this morning
a smallish pizza this afternoon 
and a small sloppy joe hamburger for dinner.


----------



## raschel

_tarte tropézienne_
dark roast coffee

middle eastern spiced sausage (i made)
_basmati_ rice, vegetables with _miso_-dressing
black decaf


----------



## Pippi

raschel said:


> _tarte tropézienne_
> dark roast coffee
> 
> middle eastern spiced sausage (i made)
> _basmati_ rice, vegetables with _miso_-dressing
> black decaf


I don't know why I keep thanking you for eating so well.


----------



## Pippi

almond milk


----------



## Pippi

Pippi said:


> almond milk


oh wait, I forgot about the Halloween "BOO Bark". It wasn't very good, and I don't recommend it.


----------



## blood roots

freakin......2 waffles with butter and a lil bit of brown sugar
and two lattes.
not enough.


----------



## raschel

Pippi said:


> I don't know why I keep thanking you for eating so well.


Though it doesn't look as good as in photos of the same dishes, I do sometimes try eaceful: 
to make a meal more than just eating but a real break. I get bored/sad having the same things everyday too


----------



## Electra

Erm, well. Yeah


----------



## Pippi

hehe h:


----------



## raschel

Salad with pesto
Cherry ice-cream
black tea


----------



## ai.tran.75

Breakfast 

Lunch - I skipped out on and snacked on crackers - salami and sliced cheese 

Dinner - rice - hot link and winter-melon soup 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups

protein shake with keifer before my workout 
spinach omelette with a side of pineapple and coffee
spaghetti squash alfredo with green peppers and mushrooms 
cayenne kombucha 
strawberries
dinner will be grilled salmon salad.


----------



## Judson Joist

A honey barbecue glazed chicken sandwich, some boiled turnips, and one raw turnip.
:happy:


ai.tran.75 said:


> Breakfast


That's a super-food breakfast right there!
roud:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This morning, a bowl and a half of honey puffs (children's cereal, lol)... then when I got to work someone gave me a small plain doughnut,they insisted I have one. Lunch I wasn't that hungry, had beef, cheese and bacon pie. A while after I got home I had a little bit of plain Greek yoghurt topped with a little bit of honey. Now for dinner I'm having Korean style fried rice with mushrooms, cabbage, spring onion, egg, soy sauce, white pepper, ginger and garlic.

I haven't had the best food today but oh well..


----------



## Veggie

It's only noon and I feel like I've eaten more this morning than I usually eat in a day. Not sure why I can't get full.

- Four soy nuggets, half a pumpkin bagel with cream cheese, coffee, rice mac and cheese, leftover broccoli with a white wine garlic sauce, a few bites of jerk chicken, potato chips.


----------



## Penny

ai.tran.75 said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Lunch - I skipped out on and snacked on crackers - salami and sliced cheese
> 
> Dinner - rice - hot link and winter-melon soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's the purple stuff on the plate? looks pretty how it's cut, like little fans


----------



## ai.tran.75

Penny said:


> what's the purple stuff on the plate? looks pretty how it's cut, like little fans


Purple radishes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny

ai.tran.75 said:


> Purple radishes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh cool. thank you


----------



## raschel

i thought they were flowers :smile-new:


----------



## Electra

last thing I ate was porrige


----------



## Pippi

ai.tran.75 said:


>


That looks delicious.


----------



## Pippi

One (1) chocolate chip cookie
One (1) raspberry mocha with milk substitute
Sandwich with turkey, stuffing, & cranberry sauce
Three (3) mint chocolates filled w/ honey
Bag of cheesy poofs


----------



## Judson Joist

Thanksgiving day. Haven't eaten yet. Saving my appetite. We're going to have Cornish hens and caramelized parsnips among other luscious dishes. The parsnips will enhance the Englishness of the meal, which is fitting considering our British Isles heritage.
:happy:


ai.tran.75 said:


> Purple radishes


Were they Easter egg radishes by chance?
:kitteh:
I've always wanted to sample those. All radishes are gorgeous and add color, flavor, and important nutrients to any meal. That whole dish has an exquisite presentation like something you'd get at a gourmet restaurant!
roud:
I can't get my friends or their kids to eat radishes (or turnips, parsnips, etc.). Their pallets aren't developed enough to experience the full complexity of flavor that radishes offer, which is one reason I keep prodding them to be more "Open to Experience." They perceive the hint of spiciness on the outside of the radish, but don't pick up on the subtle sweetness on the inside, so they're not able to appreciate the lovely contrast of flavors. Same with turnips.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Judson Joist said:


> Were they Easter egg radishes by chance?
> :kitteh:
> I've always wanted to sample those. All radishes are gorgeous and add color, flavor, and important nutrients to any meal. That whole dish has an exquisite presentation like something you'd get at a gourmet restaurant!
> roud:
> I can't get my friends or their kids to eat radishes (or turnips, parsnips, etc.). Their pallets aren't developed enough to experience the full complexity of flavor that radishes offer, which is one reason I keep prodding them to be more "Open to Experience." They perceive the hint of spiciness on the outside of the radish, but don't pick up on the subtle sweetness on the inside, so they're not able to appreciate the lovely contrast of flavors. Same with turnips.


Yes they’re Easter egg radishes ! It does add flavors! 
What about pickled radishes ? It’s common in my culture to snack on pickled radishes and I know most kids loves it ( I run a family child practice/preschool ) I think most kids and adult would have similar pallets if they were to raise to eat the same things that their parents are eating ( as in from the moment they’re able to chew ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yes they’re Easter egg radishes ! It does add flavors!


I love the scent of fresh radishes. Makes me feel like I'm in a forest after a rainfall.
roud:


> What about pickled radishes?


I've never bought them pickled, but I've pickled my own before.
:happy:


> It’s common in my culture to snack on pickled radishes and I know most kids loves it (I run a family child practice/preschool) I think most kids and adult would have similar pallets if they were to raise to eat the same things that their parents are eating (as in from the moment they’re able to chew)


Totally agreed!
:kitteh:


----------



## Pippi

I invented the following salad:

• Bacon
• Maple syrup
• Chia seed + combo seed/nut meal mix (chia, pumpkinseed, sunflower seed, almond, etc.)
• Nutmeg
• Ground dried ginger
• Fresh kale
• Turmeric-almond butter dressing


----------



## Pippi

Pippi said:


> I invented the following salad:
> 
> • Bacon
> • Maple syrup
> • Chia seed + combo seed/nut meal mix (chia, pumpkinseed, sunflower seed, almond, etc.)
> • Nutmeg
> • Ground dried ginger
> • Fresh kale
> • Turmeric-almond butter dressing


It was the most delicious salad in the world, bitches. Go cry about it!


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Carbs and meats as I am trying to gain weight along with bodybuilding. In other words, I'm trying to bulk up.


----------



## Gimontisfish

What do i eat every day depend on my mood that day or that time,but what i eat most every day is Hamburger,as it saves me a lot of time.


----------



## Veggie

Black bean patty with hot sauce, blue cheese, lettuce and tomato. Broccoli. And hot wings + celery. (The addiction is reallll).


----------



## Pippi

Nothing.

I'm getting hungry, but I don't want to be bothered.

I would have to get up & go fix something or buy something.

Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## Pippi

Pippi said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I'm getting hungry, but I don't want to be bothered.
> 
> I would have to get up & go fix something or buy something.
> 
> Should I or shouldn't I?


I mean, I ate both yesterday and the day before, and I still remember it. It's not like I've forgotten.


----------



## Veggie

Pippi said:


> I mean, I ate both yesterday and the day before, and I still remember it. It's not like I've forgotten.


I forget to eat frequently, no judgment lol.


----------



## Veggie

Salmon, zucchini, broccoli


----------



## Pippi

Latkes with cilantro sauce
Lentil soup
Almond milk w/ seasonings
5 chocolates


----------



## Rascal01

The day started with several slices of sourdough toast with butter and homemade blackberry jam, chased with a large cup of hot decaf tea with lemon.

Lunch was Popeye’s fried chicken, the two breast combo meal, with mashed potatoes & gravy, along with Cole slaw. Two small fountain cokes served as the beverage. The chicken was perfect.

Supper was half a steak and cheese sub loaded with veggies from Subway.

It was all good. Now at nearly 1:00AM I could use a snack...


----------



## Pippi

cashews


----------



## Penny

i had today: an herbed zuchinni 2 egg omelette with a slice of american cheese. a cup of protein pasta with red sauce and some zuchinni on the side. about 1/2 cup of granola with almond milk. coffee with cream and sweet n low, some yerba mate and a pot of green tea. and water and a little bit of 100% grapefruit juice.


----------



## Introvertia

so far, coffee and three tiny fried eggs and onion bread.


----------



## Judson Joist

Half a carton of coffee-flavored ice cream.
:blushed:


Xool Xecutioner said:


> Bruce Lee physique.


Even Arnie admired Bruce Lee in his prime. He said he admired Bruce's "discipline" and "symmetry."


----------



## Electra

_Pleuronectes platessa_


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I just found out I really like celery root. Never tried it before because I'm no fan of celery sticks, but I figured I'd give it a shot. Cut it into thick strips, blanched for a few minutes, then stir-fried it with some bacon, ground beef and flat beans. Added a little white wine vinegar, salt, black pepper, celery leaf and a big ol' scoop of creme fraiche. Hmmm boy. Best meal I've had in a while.


----------



## incision

So far, I've only had coffee and water and it's after 5 p.m. Not hungry yet but it should hit me in an hour or two.


----------



## Electra

Food


----------



## Pippi

Judson Joist said:


> Half a carton of coffee-flavored ice cream.
> :blushed:


----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


> _Pleuronectes platessa_














Electra said:


> Food


All of it???


----------



## Pippi

Cephalonimbus said:


> I just found out I really like celery root. Never tried it before because I'm no fan of celery sticks, but I figured I'd give it a shot. Cut it into thick strips, blanched for a few minutes, then stir-fried it with some bacon, ground beef and flat beans. Added a little white wine vinegar, salt, black pepper, celery leaf and a big ol' scoop of creme fraiche. Hmmm boy. Best meal I've had in a while.


Now THAT sounds delicious.


----------



## Electra

Pippi said:


> All of it???


OKEY OKEY OKEY OKEY
:frustrating:
I admit...allmost
All of it.
But something is missing!
*Grabs Pippi's cookie and flies away :happy:


----------



## Judson Joist

Cephalonimbus said:


> I just found out I really like celery root.


Pureed celery root pairs well with turkey. You can also mix it with mashed potatoes. Maybe add chives or shallots for extra zazz. Maybe garnish with a sprig of dill or parsley. I always eat the garnish.
:happy:


Pippi said:


> All of it???


:blushed:

* *


----------



## attic

I hav enot been healthy these last few days... woke up at 14.00 and have only had breakfast which consisted of coffee, mango soyghurt(sweet) with muessli and hazelnuts, and then... layercake! (birthday leftovers), with raspberry and salty liquorice, and vanilla cream, and vegan whipped cream with blueberry powder in it. So I guess I will have cabbage and carrots the rest of the day to make up


----------



## Pippi

broccoli, peanut butter, chocolate protein shake, a Persian cookie that looked kind of as shown below, a ham & cheese croissant, and an almond milk latte (because lattes have way less sugar than mochas)











@Electra eat your heart out, cookie thief


----------



## mimesis




----------



## sweetrice

Purrfessor said:


> Wait what kind of bread did you apply the almond butter if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> To be honest I haven't tried a lot of that stuff, it just sounded good to my mind's ear. Normally, with food, I eat what I can get. It's hardly ever a choice for me. So I haven't quite been affiliated with the nuance in my taste buds. Hmm want to be taste buds? Buddies who taste.. things..


I'm so sorry for the delay in replying!! And now you retired  I'll reply anyway.. if you ever come back..
I applied almond butter to some Trader Joe's baguette. Almond butter's the best!
I ate too much peanut butter last year so now I'm so sick of it, lol. 

I hope someday you will have the means to enjoy the food you want and develop your taste. No one should miss out on the joy of good food 

"taste buds" I love it :laughing: sounds good!!
Recently I have been enjoying spicy food so much. Unfortunately I have acid reflux so I must moderate myself.

---------
Today I ate:
Breakfast: banana and hot water
Lunch: spicy tuna sushi and chocolate-pecan cookie (ate out)
Dinner: chili with rice(for the superbowl)

And now, if only I could manage to sneak to the fridge and get a spoonful almond butter without my anyone noticing (and admonishing me for snacking so late).


----------



## Electra

Full corn bread slices with butter, sardines and half a tomato.


----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


> Full corn bread slices with butter, sardines and half a tomato.


*YUM!!!*


----------



## Pippi

Bitches, I ate a just-cooked, still-warm hardboiled egg with oil and seasoning;
then a chocolate protein shake in heated almond milk;
then a bowl of quinoa, with honey & seasonings.


----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


> Carefull or Imma bitch-slap ya hunny :angry:roud:


Go ahead and try. It won't be the first hand I've bitten & eaten for lunch. Delicious! :smug:


----------



## Electra

pippi said:


> go ahead and try. It won't be the first hand i've bitten & eaten for lunch. Delicious! :smug:


NO YOU!! :angry:


----------



## blossomier

Pita bread and minced beef.
Pita bread and shredded chicken.
Pita bread and shrimp.
An apple.
Iced tea.


----------



## Tiffaanyrose

Some sandwiches and fries.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Currently eating breakfast.

Wholemeal English muffins, topped with kale and spinach, smoked salmon slices, some diced pear, dried currants, dukkah, little parmesan cheese, parsley, balsamic glaze.

Couldn't find any walnuts.

Salt & white pepper..


----------



## FrostMoon

A slice of prime rib.


----------



## Electra

A raspberry yoghurt with granola
A dish with fried onion, mushroom and eggs
A teaspoon of non-sugar icecream
A blueberry.


----------



## Samael1

blossomier said:


> Pita bread and minced beef.
> Pita bread and shredded chicken.
> Pita bread and shrimp.
> An apple.
> Iced tea.


You forgot to put the apple in a pita! 
I remembered this thread/post because I just had an gyro... in pita bread.


----------



## Electra

Blueberries
Strawberry
Raspberry
Chop in brown sauce with garlic
A huge Ceasar salad


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Didn't eat anything all night during my night shift, so I went to BK (Burger King) and got the following items before heading home:

* *




Toasted sausage and egg sandwich (grilled cheese I think):








And an "Impossible Whopper" without cheese.


----------



## attic

bread and butter with ground-elder crisps on top (didn't work well so ended up eating them first) + honey melon

coffee with oatmilk for coffee

waffles! (inspired by a thread here, haha, I remembered we forgot to make any last month on the big yearly Waffle-day (swedish tradition after the christian Lady day, which evolved from Vår fru-dagen (our lady-day) to våffel-dagen (waffle day), not very many here are religious), so it was long overdue) with raspberry jam
-soyghurt with roasted sunflowerseeds and chiaseeds
-carbonated water

small apple
juice with lactic acid bacteria
ground elder crisps/chips (recepie: 

look up how they look, make sure it is the edible kind if the name is used for other things too, go on a walk and pick them, preferably early, and not before they flower as then they become more bitter, as much as you want, I suggest around 2 liter
wash them properly, and dry off water with a towel
put in a bowl and pour around 1 tablespoons of oil on them, and some whiffs of finely ground black pepper, and some garlic powder, and a teaspoon of vinegar
ground salt in a mortar until it is like powder, put than in too, around... half a teaspoon?
mix with your hands until all leaves are covered and the spices are distributed well
put on a tray in the oven at around 170 degrees celcius, with a paper under not to thick layer, then it is better to do it twice
I don't remember how long, perhaps 10 min, but check more often, so it doesn't burn, but it should be dry)


----------



## mia-me

Two cups of black coffee and water.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

mia-me said:


> Two cups of black coffee and water.


You sure? No cream or sugar to go with that coffee? Don't lie now. :3


----------



## mia-me

Tripwire_Desire said:


> You sure? No cream or sugar to go with that coffee? Don't lie now. :3


Only black coffee (no sugar) for me except the odd time, a latte. I'm boring.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Currently enjoying a 3.3 oz bag of Hot Garlic flavored Baked Shrimp Chips and a can of Coca-Cola. I also got 20 pieces of McNuggets from McDonalds, but I'm enjoying the chips far more than I am the nuggets.


----------



## attic

only one meal so far, consisting of bread (teff, wheat, fiberhusks, sunflower seeds, pea protein) and butter(veg.) with bellpepper on, small bowl of boiled wheat grains and adzuki beans and zuccini mixed with soy sauce, flax oil and vinegar, half an apple, and coffee with oat milk and chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Electra

Salad, fishcakes, a little chocklate.


----------



## mia-me

1.75 cups of black coffee so far. Soon to be two cups.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Not hungry but I need to eat. Been losing weight and it's painfully obvious. Gonna try to eat as much of this as I possibly can.


----------



## Electra

Yogurt


----------



## mia-me

Two cups of black coffee and a glass of water.


----------



## VinnieBob

Your mom🙀


----------



## Electra

VinnieBob said:


> Your mom🙀


So that meens YOU will wash the toilet from now on then... 🤔


----------



## VinnieBob

Mumsies said dats yer job🤤🥴


----------



## Electra

VinnieBob said:


> Mumsies said dats yer job🤤🥴


But I have...allergy against toilets. I have a doctors note, too. I can't do hard work, it says


----------



## VinnieBob

Have your doctor clean the toilet than
With his/her mouth😵🤮🤮🤡💩🤦🏼‍♀️😂🤣🥲☺😊😇😍🥰


----------



## VinnieBob

Ew. da fuq
That’s just nasty yo


----------



## VinnieBob

INFP
Insane
Nutty
Fruity
Pervert😎


----------



## blossomier

Yoghurt, an apple and a banana.


----------



## Electra

Minced meat with sour cream, spring-onion, garlic, water, salt pepper a liiiiittle muscat and plenty of Huizer-kaas (cheese) in olive oil.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Green apple slices covered in crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## Electra

Nada


----------



## attic

bread with tomatoslices and fresh cabbage (it is almost like sallad, but more crunch), crispbread baked with kale, with butter and salt, coffee with soymilk

an apple, some hazelnuts, soymince balls with spices

bread with mustard on, a mint candy, borstj soup, a nectarine, some chiaseeds in lemon/rosehip/water/apple mixture with some probiotic culture.


----------



## arneforbes111

breakfast - muesli
lunch - cheese and ketchup sandwich
dinner - oven chips and breaded fish

and some biscuits as snacks


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Reeses stick in my mouth right now. They are yummm!


----------



## Aarya

All prepped and cooked by myself 

Sweet black bean paste- and strawberry jam-filled rolled pancakes (didn't have red beans in the pantry).
Half a banana (This one was greener - I like the ripened ones less).
Crisp pork loin with onion, green beans and baked mushrooms. And some cucumber salad.
More pancakes.

Tomorrow it's probably going to be buckwheat noodles with "claypot" chicken gizzards with garlic/ and defrosted veggie mix like corn/beans and some other stuff. And tomato salad!


----------



## Electra

Chicken and rice, deep fried beef with vegetables, spring roll , a huge piece if cake, cheese cake, some other cake, porrige-dessert with cinnamon and raison, bon bons and candies


----------



## Mark R

I had one meal. It was salad, banku and chicken with a Ghanaian groundnut sauce I learned to make from YouTube.


----------



## HypernovaGirl

It is a secret


----------



## Electra

Cod with potaoes, carrots and white sauce


----------



## Electra

Yesterday: vegetable dish with sour cream and cinnamon rolls for dessert
Today:
Cheezy taco strips with mango papaya salsa and monster energy drink. Chocklate.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Brunch. It's just mostly kale.

But I think my eyes are bigger than my stomach again!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yesterday was disgusting.

I ate...

Toast with butter & Vegemite...

A sausage roll with tomato sauce.
( I was hungry and the swimming pool cafe didn't make fresh food or sandwiches. )

Then I had... A small KFC chips and popcorn chicken with sauce .... I didn't eat all of it.

Then I had a pear.

But that sausage roll and KFC..That was bad!

Oh I also had _a lot_ of water. When it's hot you don't feel like eating much just drinking water.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> View attachment 892600
> 
> Brunch. It's just mostly kale.
> 
> But I think my eyes are bigger than my stomach again!


I am not eating eggs without bread or meat ever again.

I don't like eggs so I tried to eat them but Eww.


----------



## 497882

B3LIAL said:


> *The "what did you eat today, and be honest bitches" thread - What did you eat today!*
> 
> So what did you eat today then. No bullshit.
> 
> The vest is coming off.
> 
> If you ate a fucking pickle I want to know about it.


A sandwich and 3 coffees. I need to buy more canned coffee from the asain market downtown.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Last thing was Roasted Rosemary Potatoes


----------



## B3LIAL

497882 said:


> A sandwich and 3 coffees. I need to buy more canned coffee from the asain market downtown.


Stop drinking coffee asshole. Caffeine sucks.

jk lol


----------



## eeo

Borscht


----------



## Celtsincloset

I ingested 2 x 2 really disgusting capsules, 25ml of a disgustingly bitter liquid before food, followed by a glass of magnesium, and I have to do it all again later today, and for the next two weeks. I ate a bacon/egg toast sandwich & hash browns (without cheese, because I no longer can eat dairy.) This is all for my new diet, and I hope I feel better (from all the bloating) which would give me motivation towards _eating, _which I might need.


----------



## Hexigoon

Breakfast: oatmeal with a bit of chocolate. 1 tangerine, several cashews, 2 biscuits
Lunch: 1 banana and a few Dorritos
Dinner: carrots, peas, chips, 2 slices of pizza (which was probably the best pizza I've had in a while)
Dessert: prawn cocktail Walkers crisps, and 1 peanut butter + Nutella + corn flake sandwich.

Had about 3 cups of green tea throughout the day.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Grill cheese with mustard.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Crumpets with Nutella.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

🤫 Shocker- pizza


----------



## ENIGMA2019

dipped in 2% milk


----------



## CountZero

Trying my hand at cooking, with passable results. Only problem is I'm not really sure how to season this. Soy sauce would work I guess, but not really sure what else to flavor it with. Brown rice, broccoli, carrots, chicken and a bit of cheese.


----------



## Tsubaki

My eating schedule is very messed up right now and I'm trying to get it in order over the weekend (and be a responsible adult who is not replacing 2/3 meals with alcohol). After eating like a man twice my size yesterday and sleeping for 11 hours (no idea why) I really wasn't hungry all day and just had a bowl of vegetable soup.

EDIT: Now that I re-read what I wrote, I think I know what's up with me: I've earned some friendship points with new friends and now I'm evolving into Snorlax!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Last thing was a southwestern type omelet, I made. Eggs, sausage, cheese, diced tomatoes, spinach, jalapenos, ham and butter (real butter not the one ingredient away from plastic type butter lol) with toast.


----------



## CountZero

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Last thing was a southwestern type omelet, I made. Eggs, sausage, cheese, diced tomatoes, spinach, jalapenos, ham and butter (real butter not the one ingredient away from plastic type butter lol) with toast.


That sounds...absolutely delicious. Love omelettes, though it's been a long time since I whipped up any eggs.
My latest creation...not very complex - or healthy, but it did hit the spot.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

CountZero said:


> That sounds...absolutely delicious. Love omelettes, though it's been a long time since I whipped up any eggs.
> My latest creation...not very complex - or healthy, but it did hit the spot.
> View attachment 903778


I love breakfast food like I love pizza! That was dinner for me.
Did you make the meat?(could be some other type- turkey?) balls?


----------



## CountZero

@ENIGMA2019 They are turkey meatballs, but I'm only just now starting to experiment with cooking. So I took the easy route and used some pre-cooked meatballs from the grocery store.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

CountZero said:


> @ENIGMA2019 They are turkey meatballs, but I'm only just now starting to experiment with cooking. So I took the easy route and used some pre-cooked meatballs from the grocery store.


Most people do. Precooked meatballs are the same/easier and consume less time/energy. Textures bother some people. I made some Rachael Ray(used to watch foodnetwork all the time) turkey meatballs one time with a cheese sauce. Man~ the garlic was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much. She gets heavy handed with that imo Never made them again. I took the cheese sauce recipe from this though and incorporated it into a stuffed bell peppers recipe I used to make all the time. Yum stuff!


----------



## CountZero

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Most people do. Precooked meatballs are the same/easier and consume less time/energy. Textures bother some people. I made some Rachael Ray(used to watch foodnetwork all the time) turkey meatballs one time with a cheese sauce. Man~ the garlic was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much. She gets heavy handed with that imo Never made them again. I took the cheese sauce recipe from this though and incorporated it into a stuffed bell peppers recipe I used to make all the time. Yum stuff!


I think Rachael is Italian, and from what I understand the Italians love their garlic. It's pretty good in moderation, but can get pretty intense if you overdo it. Had some garlic chicken not long ago from a local Chinese place and the sauce nearly killed me LOL. I'm glad I didn't dump the whole container on my dinner...


----------

